# LESEN! FAQ zu mybuffed und Charakteruploads



## ZAM (11. April 2007)

Hallo Community,

wir hoffen ihr habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir nicht auf jede einzelne Anfrage per Email oder im Forum auch Antworten können. Ich möchte hier einige Informationen für euch zusammenfassen. 

*Hinweise*
1. Prüft bitte nach, ob für BLASC 2 ein Update vorhanden ist. (Rechtsklick auf das BLASC-Symbol, Klick auf "Neue BLASC-Version suchen". 

*F.A.Q.*
*F: Was muss ich tun, damit meine Charaktere übertragen werden?*
A: Zum Upload eurer Charaktere benötigt ihr BLASC2. Weiter Informationen, Installationsanleitung und ein FAQ findet ihr unter diesen Links:
BLASC 2 - FAQ
BLASC 2 - Download

*F: Warum werden meine Charaktere nicht übertragen obwohl sich etwas geändert hat? Meldung: "Keine Daten zum Übertragen."
*A: Überprüft bitte in den Addon-Einstellungen ob für die jeweiligen Charaktere auch der BLASCProfiler aktiviert ist. Die Einstellungen findet ihr im Charakter-Auswahlschirm im Spiel unter dem Button "Addons". Stellt zudem sicher, dass sich bei eurem Char auch etwas verändert hat - also verschiebt einfach mal ein Item aus dem Charakter-Menü in die Tasche u.ä. 

*F: Mein Charakter wurde zwar übertragen, jedoch werden keine Rüstungsgegenstände angezeigt und ich seh ihn nicht in meinen mybuffed-Einstellungen.
*A: Überprüft bitte in den Addon-Einstellungen ob für die jeweiligen Charaktere auch der BLASCProfiler aktiviert ist. Die Einstellungen findet ihr im Charakter-Auswahlschirm im Spiel unter dem Button "Addons". 
**NEU* A: Stellt bitte sicher das Eure Addons alle auf dem neuesten Stand sind. Manche Addons in älteren Versionen verhindern die korrekte Ausführung des BLASCProfilers. *

*F: Warum wird mein mybuffed-Account in BLASC 2 nicht erkannt? / Warum kann ich mich nicht einloggen oder ein Passwort anfordern? Meldung: "Benutzername nicht vorhanden."
*A: Verwechselt bitte nicht euren Login-Namen mit dem von euch eingestellten Anzeigenamen. Der Anzeigename kann nicht für den Login verwendet werden und dient einfach nur der Sicherheit um euren Login-Namen nicht preiszugeben - ist aber keine Pflichtangabe.*
*
*F: BLASC 2 startet nicht unter Windows VISTA/lässt sich nicht installieren. ** (neu**)*
A: Installiert BLASC2 in einen anderen Pfad als c:\programme\ und setz auf diesem Pfad die Rechte auf Jeder/Vollzugriff. Die Installation sollte mit Ausführen als .. über das Kontextmenü erfolgen. Dann sollte BLASC auch mit eingeschalteter User-Account-Control funktionieren.

*F: Ich habe einen falschen Charakter in meinem Profil - was kann ich tun?
*A: Momentan könnt ihr dagegen noch nichts tun, aber eine Funktion zur Freigabe dieser Charaktere ist vorgesehen. Habt noch etwas Geduld.*
*
*F: Warum kann ich kein Profilbild hochladen obwohl ich eingeloggt bin?
*A: Profilbilder können nurnoch über mybuffed hochgeladen werden - die Forenfunktion in den Foren-Einstellungen wurde deaktiviert. 

*F: Warum funktioniert mein Autoblog nicht?** (neu**)**
*A: Autoblog funktioniert nur bei Charakteren die für alle User sichtbar sind. 
*
Mehr demnächst und bei Bedarf ;-)
Euer buffed.de-Team
*


----------



## Wetter 1 (11. April 2007)

Ja bei mir stimmt alles aber mein kompleter char bei mybuffed wird ja net aktualisiert die daten überträgt ehr ja auber auf der seite wird nix aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eretria (13. April 2007)

Bei mir auch gleiches Problem!!! Kein Datenabgleich trotz (zahlreicher) Veränderungen


----------



## Mythery (13. April 2007)

Hi!

Bei mir das gleiche Problem! Keine Daten zum übertragen trotz lvl up und Rufaufstieg. Addons sind bei allen Chars aktiviert. Er läd nur etwas hoch wenn ich alles was mit Blasc zu tun hat deinstall und lösche und dann wieder komplet neu instaliere, dann aber auch nur das erste mal und danach geht wieder nix! =o(


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

Mythery schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Bei mir das gleiche Problem! Keine Daten zum übertragen trotz lvl up und Rufaufstieg. Addons sind bei allen Chars aktiviert. Er läd nur etwas hoch wenn ich alles was mit Blasc zu tun hat deinstall und lösche und dann wieder komplet neu instaliere, dann aber auch nur das erste mal und danach geht wieder nix! =o(



Wir haben leider nur 2 Hände a 3 Technikköpfe :\


----------



## Preachergirl (14. April 2007)

hmm bei mir tritt irgendwie das problem auf das meine charakterdaten zwar alle übertragen werden aber der autoblog will nich =/ das erste mal hat er auto gebloggt etz mag er mich nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: ich nehms zurück dauert wohl nur etwas länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kaum hat ich den post geschrieben und klick auf mein profil steht alles da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denknix (15. April 2007)

Stimmt dauert bis zu einer Stunde bis die Daten auf der Seite aktualisiert wurden also am besten warten und schauen was passiert ^^


----------



## Preachergirl (15. April 2007)

Nazghal schrieb:


> Stimmt dauert bis zu einer Stunde bis die Daten auf der Seite aktualisiert wurden also am besten warten und schauen was passiert ^^




Bei mir dauerte es auf jeden über 12 stunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und momentan is wieder warten angesagt seit gestern nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strohi (16. April 2007)

Also bei mir wird auch angezeigt das die daten übertragen wurden aber obwohl ich jetzt mit diversen Chars schon stufenanstiege hatte ist mein Profil nicht aktualisiert worden bzw die Autoblogfunktion hat nicht funktioniert!
Gibt es schon eine Lösungsidee?


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2007)

*update*


----------



## Sturmwut (17. April 2007)

Erstmal Hallo,

ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mich bei mybuffed registriert, das war vorgestern und bis jetzt wurden meine Chars nicht mit meinem Buffed-Account verknüpft. Ja ich habe Blasc 2 installiert und auch wurden meine Chars hochgeladen http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2466181, aber wie gesagt nicht mit meinem Account verknüpft. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An Buffedteam:

Super Arbeit Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,  Buffed ist wirklich die Beste wow seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wehe ihr schaft BuffedCast ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark1604 (19. April 2007)

moin moin,
tja ich habe mich mit der Materie mal aus einander gesetzt. Nachdem ich eine halbe woche gewartet hatte das meine Chars hochgeladen werde und zich mal alles überprüft habe, hab ich mich bei gemacht und mal einen Manuellen Upload gestartet, und siehe da, Die Grunddaten wurden übertragen, mehr aber auch nicht, dabei sollte alles angezeigt werden (bis auf das Gold).
Danach habe ich mir mal den Profiler einzeln geladen und mit Edit der BlascProfileroption.lua im Addon Verzeichnis mal eingestellt das alles bis aufs Gold angezeigt werden soll. Man siehe da die BlasProfiler.lua hat endlich auch die anderen Daten mit drin, aber geuploadet wird noch immer nicht.
Ich habe wie schon erwähnt alle Sachen überprüft, Update und alles, er schreibt das die Daten übertragen wurden, aber geupdatet wird nix auf buffed.de. Auf einen Manuellen Update hab ich nicht wirklich die lusten, also es Wäre Nice wenn mir mal wer  sagen könnte woran das liegen könnte das der bei mir nicht richtig funzt.
Danke schon mal im vorraus,
MfG Dark1604


----------



## Dark1604 (19. April 2007)

so alle fehler gefunden und beseitigt, im blasc instalations verzeichnis ist eine datei nicht richtig geschrieben worden. und zwar die Config XML da wurde immer -1 anstatt 1 geschrieben und somit kann das Programm das nicht richtig auswerten, zumindest war das bei mir der Fehler ob das bei euch auch einer der Fehler ist weiß ich nicht, aber nachdem ich das alles Korrigiert habe funktioniert der Upload jetzt einwandfrei, also liebes Buffedteam, wenn ich das noch verbessern könnt mit dem nächsten Update wäre euch die Community wahrscheinlich sehr dankbar. bis dahin
freundlicher Gruß eurer Dark1604


----------



## Briseis (20. April 2007)

Hallo wie kann ich meine Charakter aus mybuffed löschen? Diese Charakter exestieren auch im Spiel nicht mehr.


LG

Briseis


----------



## Kamosh (24. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Das problem mit dem char löschen hab ich auch. da bei mir der char meiner freundin angezeigt wird und bei ihr nicht. falls ihr mir für dieses problem eine lösung habt bin ich euch sehr dankbar


also ich meinen finalen lvl-up hatte dauerte es etwa eine woche bis es im autoblog stand (kann also länger als ne stunde dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Grüssle Kamosh


----------



## joschuar (25. April 2007)

also vieleicht bin ich ja einfach nur unwissend....(gut möglich sagen einige....grins)
habe ganze 2 tage hier im forum gesucht und geschaut,
wie das denn mit dem BLASC über die bühne geht und 
was soll ich sagen ..........HILFE ich raff nix................. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

liegt eine verminderung des datenaustausches auf dem sever vor ? 
( überlastung, ist euer sever zu klein für die mengen an input )

denn wenn ich das alles richtig gemacht habe und davon gehe ich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !!!
müsten die daten von den chars eigenlich übertragen werden.
naja einige daten sind ja schon drauf nur die reaktionszeit bis zum nächstenmal,
ist ..... nun da fällt mir nix zu ein.....riesig ????

es nur so ärgerlich weil wir uns für die gilde einen BANKCHAR gemacht haben,
den ich verwalte und die damen und herren,
gerne wissen möchten was denn so da drin ist ......kein vertrauen die leuts .....kicher.

PS.: das video zu BLASC ist super , 
       wär NOCH TOLLER wenn die übertragung der CHARS noch klappen würde.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (25. April 2007)

bei mir ist in der config auch fast überall -1, weiß nicht ob das so sein soll aber dachte mir auch 1 ist aktiv, 0 ist inaktiv.

nach 10 mal neu installieren und einstellungen ändern hab ich aber langsam keine lust mehr... ich hab sogar diese benutzerkontrolle abgestellt und alles als admin laufen in vista und trotzdem geht es nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuFrogs (27. April 2007)

Bei mir läuft soweit alles, außer das ich die Login-Daten nicht in den Blasc-Client eintragen kann (Falsche Eingabe kommt als Fehler) und das in meinem myBuffed-Profil nur mein Mainchar drinsteht, obwohl ich alle Chars mit allen Daten übertragen lasse..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerEchteNaruto (27. April 2007)

Huhu Zam! ^^

Also ich hatte das selbe probs wie meine Vorposter, aber dank der tollen FAQ hab ich den fehler gefunden: hatte BlascCrafter und BlascProfiler ausgeschaltet, darum wurde nichts mehr "aufgezeichnet".... ^^ 

ein toller Thread, der die gröbsten Fehler / unstimmigkeiten gleich klar stellt! *Thumb up*

Und lasst euch nicht zu sehr stressen, es verlangt ja keiner hier eine sofortige Lösung, dass sein Profil wieder geht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich kann echt jedem nur empfehlen, erstmal die FAQ durchzugehen, so lassen sich viele Fehler vermeiden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daas Dingul, Torsku


----------



## lorddragon22 (29. April 2007)

na,das programm hab ich,aber erläd da nix hoch?,wieso?


----------



## Garonne (4. Mai 2007)

Auch bei mir scheint BLASC nicht ganz sauber zu laufen. Kann zwar nicht sicher sagen ob bei mir die Daten korrekt aktualisiert werden, aber sicher bin ich das mein Charakter (Selcár) nicht mit meinem Account verknüpft ist. Weder nach automatischem noch nach manuellem Upload (der offenbar deutlich schneller in die Seite eingebunden zu werden scheint) wird mein Charakter in meinem Profil angezeigt (oder ich bin zu dusselig den da irgendwo zu finden). Auch zeigt er bei meinem Charakter keinerlei Account-Verbindung an.

Narf... Is ja wieder klar... Kaum schreibt man im Forum das was nich geht und aktualisiert das Profil, da stimmt alles... ^^

Hat sich bei mir also gerad erledigt.


----------



## Llyn (5. Mai 2007)

also bei mir is nu schon seit 3 lvln nix mehr geupdatet worden. k.A an was es liegt :-(


----------



## Erendil1980 (7. Mai 2007)

Hi, 

also bei mir geht das alles wohl ... aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 

ich habe 2 Chars ... und sehe aber immer nur einen ... und wollte auch wohl für meinen 2ten Char eine Viska haben ... habe im Blasc 2 auch alle meine Chars mit einem Häkchen versehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht das generell nicht ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morycia (7. Mai 2007)

Habe meinen Char auch hochgeladen, kann ihn über die Suche auch finden, aber er ist nicht mit meinem Buffed- Account verknüpft worden, er wird im Profil nicht angezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!


----------



## GrayWolf (11. Mai 2007)

Bei mir funtzt es auch nicht wie es soll.

Zitat von Zam:
F: Mein Charakter wurde zwar übertragen, jedoch werden keine Rüstungsgegenstände angezeigt und ich seh ihn nicht in meinen mybuffed-Einstellungen.
A: Überprüft bitte in den Addon-Einstellungen ob für die jeweiligen Charaktere auch der BLASCProfiler aktiviert ist. Die Einstellungen findet ihr im Charakter-Auswahlschirm im Spiel unter dem Button "Addons".

Also Blasc2 hab ich! das steht fest. Muss auch die neuste Vesion sein, da derzeit immer die Meldung kommt: "Keine neue Version vorhanden"
Ich frage mich nur, wo ich den Profiler explizit für den jeweiligen Charakter aktivieren soll. Zumindest sind meine Chars unter dem Menuepunkt WoW Config - Charatere aktiviert. Oder ist die oben genannte Beschreibung schon veraltet und wurde im Forum nicht gändert?

Wie es auch sei, ich spiele also meine Charaktere. Farme, skille, renn zur Bank und schiebe meine Items von A nach B. Mein Mainchar macht sogar einen Levelup! Nach Beendiung  von WOW kommt auch das nette Fenster vom Profiler und meldet nach kurzer Zeit das alle Daten erfolgreich übertragen wurden. Nach einer Stunde schau ich dann in die Buffed-Datenbank und finde...... NIX. Naja, ein Char ist drin. Doch mein Mainchar? Nix.
Auch keine Möglichkeit bei mybuffed die Chars zu aktivieren.

Irgendwie ist das also noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.

Wenigsten haut das mit dem manu - upload hin.


----------



## gyro (11. Mai 2007)

hi leute, ich hab das selbe problem. mein mainchar wird einfach nicht komplett übertragen (keine werte, skills, usw.). meine twinks werden super mit allem nötigen angezeigt.

ich probier das nun seit etwa 1 woche. einloggen, inventar ändern, ruffenster blablabla...ausloggen, warten....aber selbst nach stunden keine aktualisierung

blasc-addons sind aktiviert bei allen relevanten chars, sämtliche sachen aus den stickys hier im forum probiert (manueller upload, lua gelöscht, usw.)...nix

und ne mail an den support war bisher auch zeitverschwendung, keine antwort seit dem 8.5.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

evtl. fällt hier ja jemandem was ein? 


so long...

gy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elburan (12. Mai 2007)

Also ich hab da mal ne Frage!!!  Ich hab mir einen Neuen Char gemacht und dieser ist auch in meinem Profil aber in meiner Signatur als Visitenkarte kann er nicht gefunden werden und unter BLASC Optionen auch nicht woran liegt das und wie bekomm ich den da rein???

Sonnst sind alle Chars drin sogar welche die ich schon längere zeit nichtmehr hab wie bekomm ich die raus aus dem BLASC und wen ich mal einen Char lösche wie bekomm ich den dann aus meinem Profil wieder weg?? Wenn ich nichtmehr will das dieser angezeigt werden soll??

LG Elburan


----------



## Avalanche (18. Mai 2007)

Bei mir ist es so, dass nur ein Twink in mybuffed steht, dazu aber mit falschem Level und Equip, meine restlichen Chars finde ich bei buffed.de, sind aber nicht in mybuffed, außerdem seit Wochen nicht aktualisiert worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (19. Mai 2007)

ich habe folgendes problem:

Ich habe meine blasc2 version aktualisiert, und auch sonst alles überprüft. jedoch erscheint bei meinen mybuffed einstellungen der abschnitt "charakterübertragung" oder wie das heisst, nicht.
was muss ich da machen, bzw. beachten?


----------



## Alyosha (20. Mai 2007)

Morycia schrieb:


> Habe meinen Char auch hochgeladen, kann ihn über die Suche auch finden, aber er ist nicht mit meinem Buffed- Account verknüpft worden, er wird im Profil nicht angezeigt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habe das selbe problem wie Morycia. heute habe ich mir (weit vor 12uhr mittags) blasc 2 runtergeladen und alles so gemacht, wies gemacht werden soll. bis jetzt 21:00uhr abends wird keiner meiner charaktere angezeigt. woran liegt das? alles ist richtig eingestellt ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balbanor (22. Mai 2007)

Hi,
bei mir ähnliches Problem. Meine Charakterdaten werden zwar übertragen und erscheinen auch nach einiger Zeit auf buffed.de, aber mein Autoblog funktioniert seit einer Woche nicht mehr es wird nichts mehr geupdatet. 

Gruß Balbanor


----------



## mythax (24. Mai 2007)

hi, bei mir wird der neue char nicht vollständig angezeigt. hab alles beschriebene versucht, wie neuinstallation und manueller upload. trotzdem tritt das problem immernoch auf.

danke für eure hilfe! gruß

mythax


----------



## Avalanche (24. Mai 2007)

Nach einer Neuinstallation und ca. einer Stunde warten erschienen meine Chars dann doch in meinem MyBuffed-Profil, jedoch wird *keiner* davon aktualisiert. Außerdem funktioniert Autoblog bei keinem der Chars, obwohl es bei *allen* aktiviert ist. Nur ein einziges Mal wurde ein Levelup geblogt, danach nie wieder was.


----------



## Grimpf (25. Mai 2007)

gyro schrieb:


> hi leute, ich hab das selbe problem. mein mainchar wird einfach nicht komplett übertragen (keine werte, skills, usw.). meine twinks werden super mit allem nötigen angezeigt.
> 
> ich probier das nun seit etwa 1 woche. einloggen, inventar ändern, ruffenster blablabla...ausloggen, warten....aber selbst nach stunden keine aktualisierung
> 
> blasc-addons sind aktiviert bei allen relevanten chars, sämtliche sachen aus den stickys hier im forum probiert (manueller upload, lua gelöscht, usw.)...nix



Hi,

ich hab genau dasselbe Problem bei meinem Main wird kaum was angezeigt, obwohl alles freigeschaltet ist. Bei meinen Twinks hingegen funktioniert alles einwandfrei und wie es soll. Da ist auch nen Bankchar dabei, der nen paar andere Sachen anzeigen soll als der Rest. Einwandfrei!

Nur wie bekomm ich es hin, daß es auch bei meinem Main funzt?


----------



## gyro (25. Mai 2007)

tja, keine ahnung...da gibts updates ohne ende vom blasc die letzten tage und bringt dennoch nix..

evtl. hilft einfach warten? evtl. passiert auch nie was bezüglich unseres problems?
frage mich halt nur warum so viele das selbe problem haben und nichts geschieht?
frage mich aber auch warum dann blasc nutzen? etwa um meine twinks zu präsentieren? ha ha^^


so long...

gy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmalzlocke (26. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im MyBuffed schnell nach Leuten zu suchen, die im selbem Realm spielen?
Wenn nicht währe das sicherlich ein nettes Zusatzfeature.

Gruß,
Wolfi


----------



## Plissken (31. Mai 2007)

Nach einer Stunde Addon-Gefummel konnte ich endlich den Problemverursacher mit BLASC auf meinem System (YMMV) ausfindig machen und eliminieren: ArcHUD.

Ich hatte noch eine ältere Version, die ohne Auffälligkeiten lief und sich auf sehr kuriose Weise mit dem BLASC-Client in den Haaren lag. Beim ersten Ausloggen wurde noch eine korrekte BLASCprofiler.lua geschrieben, danach nur noch ein File ohne Einträge, mit dem natürlich nichts upzudaten war.

Die Lösung scheint ein Update auf die Version vom 29.5. von ArcHUD zu sein, die auch hier bei BLASC verlinkt ist. Danach schrieb mein WoW wieder korrekte Profiler-LUAs. Vielleicht hilft das ja jemandem mit dem selben Problem weiter.


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2007)

Das Problem und (danke an Plissken) Lösungsansätze sind uns nun bekannt. Crowley macht sich daran, den Bug zu entfernen. Wahrscheinlich tritt das Problem auch im Zusammenspiel mit weiteren Addons auf. Habt also bitte noch etwas Geduld.


----------



## Bloodreaver (31. Mai 2007)

Aha....hab zwar Archud nicht drauf, aber kann seid patch 2.1 meine chars nicht mehr uploaden. Es wird beim Start von WoW im Chat zwar angezeigt das der BlascProfiler geladen wurden, aber anscheinend wird nichts reingeschrieben.

Auch bekomme ich beim übertragen angezeigt das der Profiler bei den betreffenden Chars nicht aktiviert ist. Dies habe ich aber bei der Charauswahl ( Addon Button links unten ) überprüft. Und es ist AKTIVIERT !

Wäre tolle wenn dem Abhilfe geschafft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten.........weiter so Buffed - Team *thumbsup*


----------



## Avalanche (2. Juni 2007)

/push 

Charakterupload funktioniert immernoch nicht, Autoblog ebensowenig!!!


----------



## Thrank (2. Juni 2007)

Hi,
hatte auch das Problem, dass trotz Upload keine Änderung auf der Seite zu sehen war... auch die hier genannten Tips haben nichts geholfen ^^

Dann hab ich mir gedacht vlt. liegts ja an deinem WoW. Daher hab ich dann mal die Repairfunktion von WoW gestartet: Ergebnis war das mein WoW Clieant stark beschädigt war und wieder auf BC Release zurückgesetzt werden musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , obwohl ich noc heinwandfrei speilen konnte und auch keine probs mit addons außer Blasc hatte. Naja danach noch mal den patch runtergeladen (529 M ... 

Aber jetzt scheint alles wieder zu funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Thrank


----------



## Veyilla016 (3. Juni 2007)

Thrank schrieb:


> Hi,
> hatte auch das Problem, dass trotz Upload keine Änderung auf der Seite zu sehen war... auch die hier genannten Tips haben nichts geholfen ^^
> 
> Dann hab ich mir gedacht vlt. liegts ja an deinem WoW. Daher hab ich dann mal die Repairfunktion von WoW gestartet: Ergebnis war das mein WoW Clieant stark beschädigt war und wieder auf BC Release zurückgesetzt werden musste
> ...



Das Problem hab ich auch mit dem nich übertragen und der repair client sagt mir auch das mein WOW zu stark beschädigt sei...


----------



## Avalanche (3. Juni 2007)

Einer meiner chars wurde jetzt sogar einen lvl nach unten gestuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agâthâ (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo.
Ich habe mir gerade neu das Blasc 2 Progamm geladen und die Anweisungen auch befolgt, denke ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ich in meinem Profil bin, sehe ich keinen Char  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kann auch nicht wie in der Videoanleitung vom Mathias bei meinem Profil auf "Charaktere" klicken und sehe auch keine Einstellungen dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß ja nicht ob ich was übersehen habe aber es wäre echt toll, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schonmal,

die Aggi


----------



## Sheduuri (8. Juni 2007)

Bei mir funzt der Char upload nicht.
Blasc2 ist installt, richtig eingestellt, zumindest so wie es im video tut erklärt wurde.
Hab WoW gestartet, gezoggt, wieder ausgemacht und es stand auch Charakter erfolgreich übertragen (klicke hier um sie anzusehen) oder so ähnlich aber in meinem profil steht rein garnichts und bei der Charakter suche hab ich auch nichts gefunden.

Habe zum test mal alle addons ausgemacht und es mit blasc2 allein versucht aber es geht trozdem ned... need support.

mfg
sheduuri


----------



## Maniaccc (8. Juni 2007)

Moin meine Daten werden irgendwie nicht aktualisiert. Wollte es dann manuell versuchen, aber die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua befindet sich nicht da wo sie sein sollte. Habe die aktuelle Blasc Version, und aktiviert ist es auch. Bis jetzt ging es auch einwandfrei. Kann es an anderen Addons liegen?
Habe Titan Panel drauf, das Ct Mod Paket, Auctioneer, Gatherer, Archud, KTM und Atlas.


mfg


Maniaccc


----------



## snakyman (8. Juni 2007)

Hi
bei mir steht "Daten übertragen" aber wenn ich nach schaue ist da nix übertragen!
Nicht einmal die Char. sind drin.
Alle einstellungen hab ich gemacht wie beschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## Zykoq (8. Juni 2007)

Bei mir alles das gleiche

installiert wie es sein sollte
automatische upload funzt nicht, obwohl das programm meint es hat erfolgreich übertragen
aber wenn ich dann manuell uploaden will


> Anleitung:
> Wähle über das Formular unten deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" aus, diese findest du in deinem World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner. Starte den Upload und warte bitte, bis du eine Meldung erhälst, das der Upload abgeschlossen wurde! Dies kann je nach Dateigröße länger dauern.



findet er in dem Ordner kein _BLASCProfiler.lua_
ich schätze mal das es kein upload gibt weil diese Datei nicht erstellt wird...?


----------



## Cashandra (8. Juni 2007)

Zykoq schrieb:


> Bei mir alles das gleiche
> 
> installiert wie es sein sollte
> automatische upload funzt nicht, obwohl das programm meint es hat erfolgreich übertragen
> ...



jo du musst einfach den buffed account allgemein deinen chars zuweisen... den fehler hatte ich auch erst gemacht. dann ist die blascprofiler.lua in dem ordner wo sie seien soll ^^

bei mir funzt jez auch alles soweit, wenn ich wow starte, einlogge, steht im chatfenster was cih meinem char zugewiesen habe was in meinem profil stehen soll. dann beende ich das proggi und msg kommt das der upload erfolgreich war...


----------



## -SaVer- (10. Juni 2007)

Erstmal danke zu  Plissken

Ich habe das Problem mit  BLASC auch  aber bei mir wird nichtmal der Profiler geladen ingame 

Ne andere frage wo kann ich das update von ArcHUD laden ? 




Mfg SaVer


----------



## Decosia (10. Juni 2007)

Bei mir das selber... der Main wird seit Tagen nicht upgedatet, obwohl neue Rezepte, Items, ruf etc...
Ein testweise erstellter neuer Char wurde sofort übertragen


----------



## Draelion (12. Juni 2007)

Hi, ich habe bis zur 2. Frage alles genauso gemacht, wie beschrieben, doch es erscheint bei mir immer noch die Nachricht. "Keine Daten zum Übertragen.
Was kann ich noch tun?

Ein Anderes Problem ist, dass ich bei meinem mybuffed-Profil keine Änderungen durchführen kann.
Ich klicke auf Einstellungen speichern und mein PC arbeitit auch, aber danach hat sich trotzdem nichts geändert. So z.B. mein "Über mich" Text ist nicht zu ändern, oder neue Bilder kann ich auch nicht in meine Seite mit einbringen.

Bitte helft mir!

Danke,   Draelion.





ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> wir hoffen ihr habt Verständnis dafür, dass wir nicht auf jede einzelne Anfrage per Email oder im Forum auch Antworten können. Ich möchte hier einige Informationen für euch zusammenfassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellos_1989 (13. Juni 2007)

Es ist eine Neue Version von ArcHUD Erschienen 
Und der Fehler Scheint dadurch Behoben zu sein bei mir gehts z.b wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felis80 (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern Blasc2 runtergeladen und installiert und bei mir geht es auch nicht richtig.
Wenn ich das Spiel starte dann läd er den Profiler und so weiter im Spiel auch hoch. Aber wenn ich dann nach dem spielen wow beendet habe kommt zwar das Fenster in dem WOW pluging steht aber beim Ladebalken tut sich nix. Mit andern Worten denke ich das meine Chars gar nicht erst hochgeladen werden. Dementsprechend sehe ich meine Chars auf my Buffed de natürlich auch nicht.

Bei den News ist es ähnlich sie werden nach dem Spiel unten rechts zwar angezeigt aber wenn ich dann drauf klicke steht in meinem Browser die Meldung Not found.

hoffentlich findet und löst ihr das problem bald.  

Ansonsten natürlich ein Lob an das Buffed Team

Gruß Felis80


----------



## GrayWolf (15. Juni 2007)

Ja auch bei mir hat es einige Probleme mit dem "Hochladen" der Daten und der Einbindung in "Mybuffed" gegeben.

Nach der Kontrolle der Einstellungen war ich schon nahe daran "Blasc" zu killen. Doch es zeichnet sich ein Licht am Horizont ab.
Ich habe alle anderen Mods abgeschaltet. Ausgenommen die von Blizzard selbst sowie die von Blasc. Und siehe da, es geht!

Jetzt kommt die Sucharbeit welches Mod bzw. welche Mods sich mit Blasc nicht verstehen.
Wenn ich da fündig geworden bin, werde ich die gerne hier im Forum veröffentlichen.

Also versucht es auch mal und wenn es dann geht, dann schreibt mal den oder die Mods auf, die zusammen mit Blasc nicht laufen.

Ich denke das hilft den geistigen Vätern von Blasc mehr als nur zu mosern.

Gruß
Graywolf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clatter (17. Juni 2007)

Ich hab das problem: seit ich den sever gewechselt habe, hab ich keine Ausrüstung mehr bei meinen mainchar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die einstellungen die Ihr beschrieben habt, hab ich überprüft und geändert und man sehe es geht nicht ^^ immernoch keine ausrüstung und etliche angaben zum char.

hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irgendwer_lev (18. Juni 2007)

Habe mich angemeldet bei Buffed.de (wirklich super Seite) mir Blasc runtergeladen
bloß mein Charaktere (Guckrunter) erscheint nirgends habe bei meiner Gilde auf meinem Server gesucht und ihn auch ihn das suchsystem eingegeben kann ihn nirgends finden.

mfg Cookie


----------



## Grimpf (19. Juni 2007)

Grimpf schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab genau dasselbe Problem bei meinem Main wird kaum was angezeigt, obwohl alles freigeschaltet ist. Bei meinen Twinks hingegen funktioniert alles einwandfrei und wie es soll. Da ist auch nen Bankchar dabei, der nen paar andere Sachen anzeigen soll als der Rest. Einwandfrei!
> 
> Nur wie bekomm ich es hin, daß es auch bei meinem Main funzt?



Tja - Problem besteht immer noch - obwohl ich sogar von wow angefangen alles noch mal neu installiert habe. Gibt es dafür bald mal eine Lösung?


----------



## Raoragnag (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir funzt der upload jetzt wieder. Es lag am ArcHud. Ich habe die neueste Version (ArcHUD2-r39509.1024) direkt von der Autorenpage geladen und siehe da das Profil wird übertragen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2007)

Raoragnag schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bei mir funzt der upload jetzt wieder. Es lag am ArcHud. Ich habe die neueste Version (ArcHUD2-r39509.1024) direkt von der Autorenpage geladen und siehe da das Profil wird übertragen.
> 
> ...



Danke, ich werde ArcHud heute in unserer Download-Sektion aktualisieren.


----------



## Felis80 (23. Juni 2007)

bei mir geht es immer noch nicht . Und ich habe dieses ArcHud nicht bei mir muss es ein anderes problem sein.

Gruß Felis80


----------



## Rawneruodo (23. Juni 2007)

Mein Blasc tut garnichts.

Ich hab seit Stunden das Uploadfenster da, aber nichts passiert.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


World of Warcraft Plugin und der Balken bleibt grau, und bleibt grau, und bleibt grau ...  Und ich komm da auch net raus.  Keinen Task, Bals selber is nicht anwählbar.  Bliebe nur den Prozess zu killen. Was ich jetzt mache, weil ich pennen will!


----------



## Melodix (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute

wie ich sehe bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem problem des nicht übertragens meiner gegenstände.
eigentlich wird überhaupt  seit ich bc installiert habe zwar alles übertragen aber es werden keine veränderungen bei buffed mehr angezeigt.
für der fall das zam mal wieder vorbeischaut könnte er ja mal bei meinem account nachschauen wie das aussieht.

die chars die ich vor bc erstellt hatte werden noch aktualisiert aber mein mage, schurke und schamane werde nicht aktualisiert.

vielleicht weiß ja jemand rat


----------



## Grroarr (29. Juni 2007)

ja ey leute ich will charrs löschen aus meinem profil bzw im zweifelsfalle meinen GANZEN BUFFED ACCOUNT LÖSCHEN


WIE?

kein bock auf sone scheisse , wenn ihr was macht , dann bitte ordentlich oder lasst es ganz bleiben verfluchte schei**e


----------



## Krossfire (29. Juni 2007)

Mach es doch besser!!!

So Spaten wie du kotzen auch nur an.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2007)

Wir vermuten mittlerweile, das es zum Teil mit nicht-aktuellen Addons zusammenhängt, die neben dem BLASCProfiler installiert sind. *

Aktualisiert bitte eure Addons.* 

Prüft bitte, ob der BLASCProfiler für Eure Charaktere aktiviert ist, im Spiel und im BLASC-Tool. Ob die Einstellungen korrekt sind und welche Werte erfasst werden, seht Ihr nach dem Login eures Charakters im Spiel - Im Chattext wird irgendwo im oberen Bereich aufgelistet "BLASCProfiler geladen für XYZ: hier steht welche Werte ermittelt werden".


----------



## gyro (30. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> ...Prüft bitte, ob der BLASCProfiler für Eure Charaktere aktiviert ist, im Spiel und im BLASC-Tool. Ob die Einstellungen korrekt sind und welche Werte erfasst werden, seht Ihr nach dem Login eures Charakters im Spiel - Im Chattext wird irgendwo im oberen Bereich aufgelistet "BLASCProfiler geladen für XYZ: hier steht welche Werte ermittelt werden".



alles nochmal überprüft und genau bei meinem problemchar (main) steht *nur grundwerte*...das stimmt aber nicht! ich hab bei allen aktivierten chars komplettes profil angeklickt

nun @ zam, eine theorie wie das zu lösen is?

im übrigen braucht ihr nicht wirklich anbieten e-mails mit allen relevanten daten an euren support zu schicken wenn man dafür keinerlei feedback eurerseits bekommt


so long...

gy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irgendwer_lev (1. Juli 2007)

Ich habe einen Char zu viel hochgeladen und diesen wiel ich erbe bur von buffed löschen aus blasc habe ich schon rausgenommen trotzdem erscheint er hier immer noch


----------



## Unholt (1. Juli 2007)

Hi Leutz,

meine Charas werden zwar Aktualisiert aber mein Twink wird nicht in mein buffedProfil angezeigt, über die suche kann ich ihn finden steht halt nur nicht bei mir drin  

Mfg Unholt


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2007)

gyro schrieb:


> im übrigen braucht ihr nicht wirklich anbieten e-mails mit allen relevanten daten an euren support zu schicken wenn man dafür keinerlei feedback eurerseits bekommt



Ich schreib den Grund und die Verwendung für die Anfrage nach Daten das nächste mal mit style="size:1000pt".


----------



## Belantur (2. Juli 2007)

Grroarr schrieb:


> ja ey leute ich will charrs löschen aus meinem profil bzw im zweifelsfalle meinen GANZEN BUFFED ACCOUNT LÖSCHEN
> WIE?
> 
> kein bock auf sone scheisse , wenn ihr was macht , dann bitte ordentlich oder lasst es ganz bleiben verfluchte schei**e




das sind die, welche sachen geschenkt bekommen und immer noch maulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um es auf den punkt zu bringen, das buffed team stellt den client so wie die funktionen und alles was du hier nutzt kannst kostenlos zur verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



anderen firem wie beispielsweise M$ nehmen für solchen support schon einiges an geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guywano (2. Juli 2007)

ich hab das Problem das er bei mir auch seit ein paar Tagen keine Daten mehr überträgt! Hab den Client mehrfach komplett deinstalliert und neu installiert, es bringt keine Besserung!

Als ich dann mal meine BLASCProfiler.lua angeschaut hab hat die nur folgenden Inhalt:


_BLASCProfile = {
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npcinfo"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
	},
	["locale"] = "deDE",
	["loot"] = {
	},
	["version"] = "2.6.1",
	["loc"] = {
	},
	["char"] = {
	},
	["quest"] = {
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "113"_


Hab im Client alle Chars meinem myBuffed.Acc zugewiesen und eingestellt das 2 Chars voll und einer als Bankchar übertragen werden sollen!

Er hat lange zeit ohne Probleme funktioniert nur ohne das ich was geändert hab geht nix mehr!

kann mir evtl wer Tipps geben?


----------



## Belantur (3. Juli 2007)

Bei mir hat sich das Problem gelöst, habe einfach alle Add Ons aktualisiert und seither tut es wieder wie zuvor.

Eventuell mal alle Add Ons raus nehmen und testen obs geht, dann kannst du schon mal von ausgehen dass eines der älteren Updates was blockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bambulefüxin (3. Juli 2007)

hey ho

mein char is net mit mybuffed verknüpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

helft mir ma bidde

danke im vorraus 

bambi


----------



## Eltoro73 (4. Juli 2007)

Also das mit dem Auto-Upload und auch manuell klappt super. Nur wird seid einigen tagen der AUTO-BLOG nicht aktuallisiert obwohl alle Einstellungen stimmen. Woran liegt das?? Danke


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2007)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Auto-Upload und auch manuell klappt super. Nur wird seid einigen tagen der AUTO-BLOG nicht aktuallisiert obwohl alle Einstellungen stimmen. Woran liegt das?? Danke



Prüft bitte, ob das Addon BLASCPRofiler für Eure Charaktere in World of Warcraft aktiviert ist
Schaut in den BLASC2-Einstellungen nach, ob Euer buffed.de-Account eingetragen ist und Eurem gewünschten Charakter auch zugeordnet ist (unter WoW-Config->Charaktere in BLASC2). 
Nehmt alle Häkchen beim gewünschten Charakter raus, klickt auf Übernehmen, setzt sie erneut, klickt wieder auf übernehmen
Startet anschließend WoW, loggt Euch ein und spielt mit dem gewünschten Charakter ein bisschen, sodass sich irgendwas am Inventar, Gold oder Ruf ändert. 
Beendet WoW und wartet, das die Übertragung der Daten auf buffed.de auftaucht - das kann 10-30 Minuten dauern.
Aktualisiert Eure Addons


----------



## Eltoro73 (5. Juli 2007)

Gesagt..getan...Resultat: nix verändert sich..habe sogar alle addons raus genommen.. den blasclient neu druff..und...nix....verstehe nun nix mehr...help please...danke


----------



## Wkd (10. Juli 2007)

Joar, bei mir sinds zahlreiche sachen die iwi falsch sind auf der mybuffed seite werden manche char nich angezeigt manche wider rum werden angezeigt die gibts scho lang nich mehr ausserdem mit warten ja ok kann ich ja verstehn das dass evlt was dauert aber mein main is jezz lvl 68 und wird noch mit lvl 56 angezeigt -.-
hab auch alles schon durch gelesen und beachtet also auch sowas gemacht wie die addons erneuern da erstmal danke halt ich seitdem letzten patch verpeilt aber es funzt einfach nich.
ich hoff mal mein post wird noch berücksichtigt und ich krieg evlt ne antwort weil ich weiss nich mehr weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


THX



OKOK es passt alles hat nur länger als ne halbe stude gedauert -.-^^
und ja es wird dann wohl anden addon´s gelegenhaben ;P


----------



## Wkd (10. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Prüft bitte, ob das Addon BLASCPRofiler für Eure Charaktere in World of Warcraft aktiviert ist
> Schaut in den BLASC2-Einstellungen nach, ob Euer buffed.de-Account eingetragen ist und Eurem gewünschten Charakter auch zugeordnet ist (unter WoW-Config->Charaktere in BLASC2).
> Nehmt alle Häkchen beim gewünschten Charakter raus, klickt auf Übernehmen, setzt sie erneut, klickt wieder auf übernehmen
> Startet anschließend WoW, loggt Euch ein und spielt mit dem gewünschten Charakter ein bisschen, sodass sich irgendwas am Inventar, Gold oder Ruf ändert.
> ...



nur für ander ungeduldige wie mich kann auch länger dauern bei mir ca 45min^^


----------



## killerratte (18. Juli 2007)

Hi Leute , 

also ich denk ich bin echt plont ... denn ... mein char steht bei buffed noch auf 66 ... bin aber inzwischen 68   --- schliesse ich wow ... heißt es nur ...keine daten zum übertragen .. ich denke nur .,.. hmm oki .. hast hier was neues ..da was neues .. bist du blöd ... nun sitz ich hier seit 2 stunden am suchen am machen am tun ,, hab weder bei den adons was geändert , ausgeschaltet noch was anderes getan .. neues version ist auch net verfügbar ... und nun schrei ich nur noch nach HÜLFÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ pls ... was mir aufgefallen ist ... im interface - adon ordner sind die daten vorhanden .. doch wenn ich im wow ... bei den adons nachsehe ... nix von blasc zu sehen ...    ist des normal .. hat jemand ne idee für mich ? 

büdde büdde --- ne verzweifelte faelivrinn

Nachtrag : habe ALLE adons .. bis auf blasc rausgeschmissen ... alles gemacht wie oben beschrieben ...  ein bissel gespielt ... wow geschlossen .... und ergebnis NIX .... nix übertragen als hätte sich nix geändert ... also an den adons kann es nicht liegen ... also nun weiß ich och nimmer weiter ... 
und hoffe auf eure hilfe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hovetia (21. Juli 2007)

joa...
also ich hab alle addons mittlerweile aktualisiert ich habs auch schon so versucht alle addons aus n bisl was machen und dann wow aus........ sonst stand immer da das keine charakterveränderung sei aber das kann gar nich seien da ich seid der letzten aktualisierung auf blasc (Hovetia
letzte Aktualisierung: 2007-06-05 05:50:06 Uhr) noch ne ganz andre skillung andres equip usw. hab
ich habs auch schon mit nem manuellen upload probiert heute nochma blasc 2 neu geladen und dann kam owunder: charakterdaten wurden übertragen.. blub
jetz wart ich seid ner stunde das sich das auf blasc aktualisiert^^ ich  denk ma das wird in nächster zeit geschehen.. aber was ich sagen will is: installiert es einfach ma neu dann funzt es vllt.


----------



## ZAM (21. Juli 2007)

Hovetia schrieb:


> joa...
> also ich hab alle addons mittlerweile aktualisiert ich habs auch schon so versucht alle addons aus n bisl was machen und dann wow aus........ sonst stand immer da das keine charakterveränderung sei aber das kann gar nich seien da ich seid der letzten aktualisierung auf blasc (Hovetia
> letzte Aktualisierung: 2007-06-05 05:50:06 Uhr) noch ne ganz andre skillung andres equip usw. hab
> ich habs auch schon mit nem manuellen upload probiert heute nochma blasc 2 neu geladen und dann kam owunder: charakterdaten wurden übertragen.. blub
> jetz wart ich seid ner stunde das sich das auf blasc aktualisiert^^ ich  denk ma das wird in nächster zeit geschehen.. aber was ich sagen will is: installiert es einfach ma neu dann funzt es vllt.



Nach der Analyse der zahlreichen Daten die wir dank Euch erhalten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wurde irgendwann um einen Patch herrum auf irgendeine Art einige der BLASC-Wichtigen Config-Dateien zerschossen. BLASCProfilerconfig.lua und die Config.xml enthalten zum Teil merkwürdige Daten oder Mehrfacheinträge die zZ. noch nicht ganz nachvollziehbar sind.


----------



## Stöpslmaus (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hab das Problem dass seit meinem letzten Upload über Blasc plötzlich bei einigen Chars die Ausrüstung nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Woran liegt das??

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2622767
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2803171


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2007)

Stöpslmaus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab das Problem dass seit meinem letzten Upload über Blasc plötzlich bei einigen Chars die Ausrüstung nicht mehr angezeigt wird. Woran liegt das??
> 
> ...




Hast du zufällig ein neues Addon zwischenzeitlich installiert?


----------



## Stöpslmaus (25. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig ein neues Addon zwischenzeitlich installiert?



Naja, neues Addon is gut. Ich hab alle rausgehauen (bis auf Blasc) und ein komplett neues UI installiert (GIGA UI) ....

Gruß, Stöpslmaus


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2007)

Stöpslmaus schrieb:


> Naja, neues Addon is gut. Ich hab alle rausgehauen (bis auf Blasc) und ein komplett neues UI installiert (GIGA UI) ....
> 
> Gruß, Stöpslmaus



Im Giga-Paket sind ein oder zwei Addons, die dem BLASCProfiler in die Quere kommen. Dazu gibt es im Support-Forum bereits Beiträge. Ich glaube EngBag müsste eins sein.


----------



## spider J. (28. Juli 2007)

Halli Hallo...
Ich würde mir wirklich gerne Blasc so einrichten, dass es auf meinen buffed account zugreift, aber irgendwie sagt der mir immer beim eingeben meiner Daten "nutzername oder Passwort falsch", obwohl ich mir wirklich SEHR sicher bin, dass ich die richtigen Daten habe, weil ich ndiese ja auch zum einloggen auf die Buffed.de seite nehme...
mag sein dass ich ein noob bin, aber soo blöd kann ich doch jetzt garned sein oder..?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bitte um Hilfe..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Jo, irgednwie war ich letzte nacht als ich nach hause kam nochmal an meinem rechner und da lief das programm dann irgendwie...
hab dann nochmal versucht meine daten einzupflegen und schwupp hats plötzlich geklapp..
woran das lag kann ich ned sagen..
vll. bestand mein account ja vorher noch ned lange genug oder so..
naja, wie dem auch sei, vielen dank trotzdem für die Bemühungen ZAM...
Ihr von buffed.de seid kewle Typen..!!

mfG: spider J. aka Serí von Die Nachtwache


----------



## Keade (29. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wollte fragen, ob es BLASC 2 auch mal noch für MAC kommt oder obs irgend ein plug in gibt, damit es mit MAC auch geht?


----------



## Isegrim (29. Juli 2007)

Keade schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wollte fragen, ob es BLASC 2 auch mal noch für MAC kommt oder obs irgend ein plug in gibt, damit es mit MAC auch geht?


Von offizieller Seite ist eine Entwicklung für Mac geplant, die aber wohl noch eine Weile dauern wird.
Von einem unabhängigen Progger ist jBlascUploader, das du mal probieren kannst.


----------



## sni1339 (27. August 2007)

Habe folgendes Problem:

beim ersten Übertragen nach der frischen Installation von BLASC 2 updated er alles wie gewünscht.
Bei den nächsten Versuchen poppt zwar für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde das Übertragungsfenster auf, schließt sich dann sofort aber wieder und hinterlässt kein Update auf der Seite...


----------



## Venrouk (27. August 2007)

sni1339 schrieb:


> Habe folgendes Problem:
> 
> beim ersten Übertragen nach der frischen Installation von BLASC 2 updated er alles wie gewünscht.
> Bei den nächsten Versuchen poppt zwar für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde das Übertragungsfenster auf, schließt sich dann sofort aber wieder und hinterlässt kein Update auf der Seite...



Genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch. Der allererste Charackterdatentransfer verlief reibungslos und wurde auch fehlerfrei übergetragen. Seit dem sind aber einige Tage vergangen und meine Chars haben in der Zeit einiges dazu gelernt und sind auch im lvl gestiegen (Autoblog ist auch angestellt, überträgt aber auch nichts). 
Der automatische Charackterdatentransfer funktioniert seit dem nicht mehr. Es erscheint wie oben beschrieben nur ein Bruchteil einer Sekunde ein Fenster und verschwindet darauf hin wieder.


----------



## BöhseAlex (28. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Es werden nicht alle Charaktere von dem Server Thrall auf der my.buffed Seite eingetragen,
sondern nur zwei Charaktere.

Woran kann das liegen oder wie kann ich das einstellen, dass auch mein dritter Char auf der mybuffed Seite erscheint.

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boserius (4. September 2007)

Tja hi!

Ich bin ganz neu hier und hab mir Blasc2 installiert und auch alles so gemacht wie es hier öfters beschrieben wurde.

Meine Add-ons sind alle auf dem neuesten Stand, bei allen Charakteren die ich hab sind die Häkchen aktiviert, nach einmal kurz spielen kam auch die Meldung vom Programm erfolgreich hochgeladen, aber leider ist nix zu sehen in meinem Profil.

Dann hab ich da noch was. Ich kann Chars auswählen die seit Monaten gelöscht sind! Und den Account von meinem Bruder könnte ich auch wählen, weil er einmal an meinem PC gespielt hat. Kann ich Blasc2 nicht irgendwie klar machen das ich diese Daten nicht haben will?

MfG, Sven Orczekowsky

P.S.: Ansonsten benutzt ich eure Seite schonlänger und bin restlos begeistert. Hab immer alles gefunden was ich suchte.


----------



## Skylla (4. September 2007)

Boserius schrieb:


> Dann hab ich da noch was. Ich kann Chars auswählen die seit Monaten gelöscht sind! Und den Account von meinem Bruder könnte ich auch wählen, weil er einmal an meinem PC gespielt hat. Kann ich Blasc2 nicht irgendwie klar machen das ich diese Daten nicht haben will?


Das sind die Daten, die für jeden Char im WTF-Ordner gespeichert werden. Die bleiben da auch drin, wenn du Chars wieder löschst. Kannst du aber selbst entfernen.

-> WTF / Account / <dein Account> / Server wählen / Ordner des nicht mehr vorh. Chars löschen

Bzgl. deines Bruders einfach den Ordner mit seinem Account löschen. Feddich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anonsten werden meine Daten auch mal und mal nicht übertragen, obwohl ich das Spiel über den Blasc-Client starte. Ist wohl derzeit normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boserius (5. September 2007)

Skylla schrieb:


> -> WTF / Account / <dein Account> / Server wählen / Ordner des nicht mehr vorh. Chars löschen
> 
> Bzgl. deines Bruders einfach den Ordner mit seinem Account löschen. Feddich
> 
> ...



Jo danke! Ordner gefunden und gelöscht. Nur sind die Server, wo ich jetzt keine Chars mehr hab, immer noch aufgeführt und der Account meines Bruders auch trotz Löschung. Ach ja die Ordner der Server hab ich gelöscht.

MfG, Sven


----------



## Taubenblau (5. September 2007)

moin!

ich weiss nicht entweder bin ich zu doof oder ich versteh nur bahnhof. vllt bin ich hirer auch ganz falsch xD

aber wie bekomm ich denn dieses schöne banner hin das als signatur unter dem post stehtß

blasc 2 habe ich installt und sowas ^^
|
|
|

Name. lvl 70 schamen

releam

beruf

ect.ect


----------



## Listeria (7. September 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich im BLASC2 Client meinen Buffed.de-Accont nicht richtig einstellen kann. Ich bekomme beim Login Prüfen die Meldung, Benutzername oder Passwort falsch. Die Angaben, die ich mache sind aber 100 % richtig, da ich mich mit genau dem Benutzernamen und Passwort bei myBuffed anmelden kann (hab sehr genau darauf geachtet, dass ich die richtigen Tasten drücke). Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass wenn ich BLASC beende und wieder starte, statt meinem eingegebenen Passwort, da plötzlich irgendwas mit 32 Zeichen eingestellt ist (so lang ist meins nicht!).
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

(Der Charakterupload klappt an sonsten wie er sollte.)


----------



## Dragonbank (8. September 2007)

hallo
ich brauche ganz dringend mal Hiiiilfe

ich aheb die FAQ gelesen aber
BLASCProfiler aktiviert ist. Die Einstellungen findet ihr im Charakter-Auswahlschirm im Spiel unter dem Button "Addons

da ist nichts in meinem wow spiel von einem BlascProfiler.

wie kann das denn sein ich ahbe alles normal instaliert aber zum aktivieren ist unter aDDONS LEIDER NICHTS.

bitte helft mir was ich machen kann


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2007)

Listeria schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich im BLASC2 Client meinen Buffed.de-Accont nicht richtig einstellen kann. Ich bekomme beim Login Prüfen die Meldung, Benutzername oder Passwort falsch. Die Angaben, die ich mache sind aber 100 % richtig, da ich mich mit genau dem Benutzernamen und Passwort bei myBuffed anmelden kann (hab sehr genau darauf geachtet, dass ich die richtigen Tasten drücke). Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass wenn ich BLASC beende und wieder starte, statt meinem eingegebenen Passwort, da plötzlich irgendwas mit 32 Zeichen eingestellt ist (so lang ist meins nicht!).
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!



Das mit der Passwortlänge ist normal und ok so. Aber die Prüfung sollte ein OK zurückgeben. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollte es bei der Eingabe deiner Daten keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Demonus (12. September 2007)

Ich habe die neuste version heruntergeladen, installiert, eingerichtet und alles wurde hochgeladen. Mach ich seit monaten so, trotzdem wird keiner meiner charaktere in der mybuffed seite angezeigt. Dort kann ich nichtmal die einstellungen von meinen charakteren ändern. Bei meinem kollegen sind die einstellungen da, nur bei mir nicht. Weiss einer warum?


----------



## LinkDead-Soulraver (12. September 2007)

hi,

ich habe auch ein kleines prob das viele andere hier auch haben...
wil meine 2 chars übertragen aber es wird immer nur einer der 2 übertragen...
addons hab ich auf beiden chars die selben an (auch blasc addons)....also kann es ja eigentlich nicht an addons liegen
und eingestellt is blasc2 auch richtig....hab meinen acc ausgewehlt...richtigen realm...bei meinen chars ein häckchen rein und eingestellt das es alles anzeigen soll... dan auf übernehmen...

wird aber nur 1 char von den 2 übertragen


----------



## Kusandra (18. September 2007)

Bei mir ists das gleiche. Ich habe sowohl bei meinem Main als auch bei meinen Twinks die Übetragung in den Einstellungen angehakt. Das Addon ist für alle meine Chars aktiviert. Wenn ich jedoch mit meinem Main on gehe, steht drin, dass Blascprofiler deaktiviert sei. Dem ist aber nicht so. Gehe ich mit meinem Twink on, bei dem ich die identischen Einstellungen wie bei meinem Main habe, so steht seltsamerweise dran: Blascprofiler ist aktiv. Folgerichtig wird auch nur mein Twink übertragen. Wie soll ich jetzt meinen Main aktivieren, wenn doch da schon alle Haken identisch zu meinem Twink gesetzt sind? Wie soll DAS denn gehen? Den Versuch mit Häkchen ab- und anschalten hab ich schon hinter mir, mein Main wird nach wie vor im Spiel als nicht aktiv angezeigt.
Habe ich ne Möglichkeit, das ingame umzustellen?


----------



## ProudLuna (24. September 2007)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor meheren( > 1 Woche)  Tagen den neuen Client mit Bosskills runtergeladen und installiert. Klappt aber nicht. Auf meiner MyBuffed-Seite steht aber:
"Dieser Charakter wurde mit dem BLASCProfiler 2.6.1 erfasst. Es gibt bereits die Version 2.7.1."

Habe auch manuell den Blascloader ausgeführt, keine Änderung. 
Die Funktion "Neue BLAC Version suchen" des Clienten sagt mir auch das keine neue Version verfügbar ist.

MfG


----------



## Missmoon (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

also bei mir wird mein Autoblog nicht aktualisiert und es ist alles richtig eingestellt hmm hab neue rezepte gelernt und neue items angelegt aber tut sich nichts woran kann das den liegen? hatte das probs schon vor dem neuen patch *hilfesuchendschau*

genauso hab ich bosse schon 2x oder mehrmals gekillt und es wird nicht geupdatet außer es kommt ein neuer dazu den ich noch nicht hatte -.-

Lg


----------



## Kaldira (4. Oktober 2007)

hallo
keine ahnung ob das hier das richtige forum ist, hab mich gerade erst bei mybuffed angemeldet und mir die faqs zur charaübertragung durchgelesen, aber ich finde die charakteroptionen gar nicht im einstellungsmenü.
wo bitte sind die denn? hab schon über all geschaut
wär super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
danke


----------



## cilia.3 (7. Oktober 2007)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem wie Missmoon, Bosskills werden bei mir teilweise nicht gezählt (auch für neue Bosse), oder werden für einen meiner anderen Charaktere eingetragen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SancheZ67 (8. Oktober 2007)

gleichs problem, nur schlimmer: bei mir hat er schon seit 6 leveln nicht mehr aktualisiert, das "b" unten rechts in der taskbar blinkt rot und wenn ich es anklicke dann kann ich blasc nur noch beenden, alles andere ist ausgeblendest. des weiteren kann ich den blasc crafter ingame nicht mehr aufrufen, addons sind an, ich hab sogar alle anderen addons die ich hab ausgemacht: nixx. hab schon mindestens 5 mal neuinstalliert und alles immer und immer wieder eingestellt aber es rüht sich nix.. HILFE!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cilia.3 (8. Oktober 2007)

SancheZ67 schrieb:


> des weiteren kann ich den blasc crafter ingame nicht mehr aufrufen



dachte ich auch, bis ich gesehn habe, dass der Befehl zum aufrufen /Blascrafter ist und nicht mit doppel c, vielleicht solltest du das mal probieren


----------



## Rankoro (9. Oktober 2007)

Hiho!

Also ich hatte erst das Problem, das mein Char Gottesfluch auf Destromath nie in meinem Buffed-Profil erschien. Seid 3 Tagen ca. wird er nun doch angezeigt, schau aber heute auf mein Profil und hab ihn auf einmal zweimal (habe einen erstmal auf unsichtbar gestellt).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok, es aktuallisiert nur einen von beiden, aber dürfte es in der Buffed-Datenbank da nicht sowas wie eine Kontrolle geben, das es selben Namen auf einem Gameserver nicht mehrmals geben kann? Aber Datenbanken waren noch nie mein Fall. grins

So Problem geschildert nun kannsch auch erstmal wieder wesch.

Grüße


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> Hiho!
> 
> Also ich hatte erst das Problem, das mein Char Gottesfluch auf Destromath nie in meinem Buffed-Profil erschien. Seid 3 Tagen ca. wird er nun doch angezeigt, schau aber heute auf mein Profil und hab ihn auf einmal zweimal (habe einen erstmal auf unsichtbar gestellt).
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal beide entfernt - warte den nächsten Upload ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rankoro (9. Oktober 2007)

wow ... binsch ja gerade mal buff wie schnell das hier geht. grins


Dankööööö schonmal.


----------



## Caramali (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallöchen,
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Blasc...
Mein Char "Caramali" auf dem Server "Theradras" ist nun auch schon lvl 70 und bissher wurde es bei der Buffed Seite noch nicht Aktualiesiert.

Was kann ich tun ?
Bitte helft mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
Das Nadinchen


----------



## Dunkleseele (15. Oktober 2007)

so ich poste mein prob nochmal hier rein (kann jo nicht schaden ;-P  ) .

anmerkung dass ganze ist seit dem Update so .



> hi ,
> 
> also mein twink wird auch nicht übertragen. blasc ist bei den addons aktiv ebenso wird angezeigt dass übertragen wird.
> 
> ...



denke es geht einigen so. ein bug in der datenbank oder bei mir ? ^^ 

danke für ne Antwort


----------



## Kennyxd (16. Oktober 2007)

hab jetzt mal alle post überflogen aber konnte nichts dazu finden,
bei mir wird der blasc-client gar nicht in den addons im spiel angezeigt, ich kann also auch kein addon beim jewaligen char akt.
hab blasc einfach installiert (schnell-installation oder wie es heißt) der ordner is also auf C: programme
sollte man den in den addon ordner von wow kopieren oder wie funktioniert des^^
mir fällt nix ein was ich machen könnte, bitte um hilfe

cya^^


/edit: gibts ja gar nicht, habs nochmal installiert und plötzlich is es auch als addon im spiel anwählbar... hat sich das wohl geklärt^^


----------



## Greymoon (19. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist folgendes:
Nachdem ich lkange Probleme mit Charuploads hatte, habe ich beschlossen einfach mal komplett aufzuräumen
Danach habe ich alle Addons aktualisiert soweit möglich, mir die neueste Version des Profilers besorgt, die alte Installation deinstalliert und auch alle noch vorhanden Dateien von BLASC aus dem WoW-Verzeichnis entsorgt.
Dann die neue Version installiert, konfiguriert, Spiel gestartet, alle Chars mal geöffnet und siehe da: alles hat wunderbar funktioniert, alle Daten wurden einwandfrei übertrage.

Dummerweise macht der das nur einmal.
Nach diesem funktionierenden, ersten Charupload lädt der Profiler keine Informationen mehr hoch.
Sobald ich WoW beende erscheint das BLASC-Statusfenster mit dem Fortschrittsbalken, der sich aber keinen Millimeter füllt.
Manueller Charakterupload funktioniert auch nicht, zeigt exakt das gleiche Bild wie der automatische Upload.

Addons wurde zwischen dem ersten und allen darauffolgenden Uploadversuchen nicht verändert.


----------



## Berdalu (19. Oktober 2007)

SancheZ67 schrieb:


> gleichs problem, nur schlimmer: bei mir hat er schon seit 6 leveln nicht mehr aktualisiert, das "b" unten rechts in der taskbar blinkt rot und wenn ich es anklicke dann kann ich blasc nur noch beenden, alles andere ist ausgeblendest. des weiteren kann ich den blasc crafter ingame nicht mehr aufrufen, addons sind an, ich hab sogar alle anderen addons die ich hab ausgemacht: nixx. hab schon mindestens 5 mal neuinstalliert und alles immer und immer wieder eingestellt aber es rüht sich nix.. HILFE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Habe das gleiche Problem. Blasc blinkt in der Taskbar nur noch rot, außer beenden geht nichts mehr.


----------



## Myce (22. Oktober 2007)

gebt doch mal nen richtiges statement dazu ab, wieso der char upload nicht richtig funktioniert. es ist ja nicht erst seit kurzem so...


----------



## Deathrules (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe ein paar Probleme seit dem ich den BLASC-Client installiert habe.
Wen ich mich richtig erinnere, wurde  genau einmal eine Rufsteigerung angezeigt?

Bosskills werden nach dem Zufallsgenerator erfasst. Ich war am Samstag 20.10 in Mechanar heroic, diesen Kill hat er außnahmsweise mal erfasst und mir im Chat-Fenster auch angezeigt, dass BLASC den Bosskill erfasst hat. Einen Tag später waren wir Sklavenunterfkünfte heroic und diesen Bosskill hat er nicht erfasst. Dass selbe am Abend als wir Kara gegangen sind und der Kurathor und der Prinz gelegt wurden.

Ich habe jetzt schon so ziemliche alles versucht, Blasc deinstallieren und neuinstallieren, Blasc Addon + LUA Dateien aus den Ordnern löschen, aber nichts bringt wirklich erfolg ????

Chareinstellungen sind alles ordnungsgemäß eingestellt und Autoblogger aktiviert

Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte ?

Gruß

Deathrules


----------



## Blondero (23. Oktober 2007)

Habe seit letztem Update auch Probleme.
Chars werden nicht ordentlich upgedatet.
Kharazan , erstemal Attumen gelegt, Boss kill 2x aber gezählt.
andere Inis werden gezählt ,mal auch nicht
Rüstungsstück angelegt , geschrieben wirds als 2x : hat heute zum ersten Mal Halsberge des Verteidigers und Halsberge des Verteidigers angelegt.

Blasc schon mehrmals neu installiert und kein Erfolg.
Twink gelevelt auch nicht übertragen, wobei twink gar nicht angezeigt werden dürfte.
alles erst seit letztem Update vor ein paar Tagen


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2007)

Blondero schrieb:


> Habe seit letztem Update auch Probleme.
> Chars werden nicht ordentlich upgedatet.
> Kharazan , erstemal Attumen gelegt, Boss kill 2x aber gezählt.
> andere Inis werden gezählt ,mal auch nicht
> ...




Ich hatte nur einmal das Problem, das ein Boss nicht korrekt der heroischen Instanz zugeordnet wurde - das hatte aber dann die Aktualisierung auf den aktuellsten BLASC-Profiler behoben.


----------



## Blondero (23. Oktober 2007)

Natürlich gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch manuell tmp ordner der von Blasc erstellt wird gelöscht etc

Wie gesagt benutze Blasc seit es dies gibt aber Probleme erst seit letztem update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Al Bundy (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo und guten Abend, 

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie "Blondero", bei mir werden immer wieder Boss Kills nicht Korekt übertragen bzw gar nicht. 
Ebenfalls habe ich bemerkt das die gesockelten Edelsteine nicht Korekt angezeigt werden. Sprich, habe einen +12 zu Ausdauer in dem Item es wird aber ein anderer low Stein angezeigt, der wert +12 Ausdauer wird aber richtig angezeigt. 
Ebenfalls wird der Sockel bonus falsch bzw. er wird angezeigt obwohl gar nicht der/die richtigen Steine eingesetzt sind. 
Addons sind bei mir alle aktuell (auser Bongos, aber da kommt man seit 4 Tagen nicht auf die HP !!)

Ich bitte um Anwort, danke und schönen Abend noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenyou (24. Oktober 2007)

ich hab das problem das er bei mir die daten nichtz automatisch hochladet 

ich habs schon manuell probiert da wird er char angezeigt aber nich aktualisiert 


ich bastel nun schon seit knapp ner woche dran rum er sagt mir beim übertragen immer keine daten zu übertragen oder er sagt mir charakter übertragen aber dann seh ich ihn nciht auf meinem profil und der kenyou der drauf ist ist der alte ich bin jetzt mittlerweile lvl höher


die addons sind aktiviert bzw die veralteten runter gehauen


----------



## Deathrules (27. Oktober 2007)

Deathrules schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe ein paar Probleme seit dem ich den BLASC-Client installiert habe.
> Wen ich mich richtig erinnere, wurde  genau einmal eine Rufsteigerung angezeigt?
> ...




Habe die Tage Blasc komplett deinstalliert, sämtliche Dateine zu Blasc gelöscht , dann wieder alles schön ordentlich installiert, alle Add-on Einstellungen und Einstellungen im Blasc vorgenommen, AAAAABBBBBEEEER

keinen Bosskill registriert, Ruf zeigt er immer noch nicht an. Kann ja auch nicht sein dass da immer andere Add-Ons Grund sind das Blasc nicht funzt.

Werd wohl dann lieber Blasc deinstallieren als eines der Add-ons  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiitfire91 (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe da noch n porb habe blasc neu instaliiert und dann kommt schon bei 3-6 strichen bei GESAMT installation abgeschlossen 
und wenn ich dann im verzeichnis gugge is da nur die hälft der Dateien z.B. keine exe.

Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet

MFG

Spiitfire


----------



## Al Bundy (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich bekomme ab und zu dieses Fenster mit folgender Fehlermeldung. 

Date: 2007-10-27 17:25:43
ID: 51
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 1356:
   table index is nil
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1356: ?()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1505: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1

vielleicht kann damit ja einer was Anfangen.


----------



## Schattenrabe (28. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir überträgt er komischerweise nur die Bosskills nicht.
Wenn ich einen Endboss in einer Instanz gekillt habe, bekomme ich ingame die NAchricht: BLASCProfiler notiert Bosskill oder so ähnlich, aber trotzdem werden nach dem Ausloggen ca 8 von 10 Bosskills nicht übertragen.


----------



## Bibidiehexe (29. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir gibts auch Probleme mit den Bosskills...
Gestern z.B. ham wa kara und moro gelegt, beide wurden nicht gezählt, genau wie voidreaver bosse aus kara und normalen instanzen
hoffe das wird behoben :/


----------



## Hangatyr (31. Oktober 2007)

Also ich warte seit 5 tagen auf ne Profilaktualisierung und selbst die Bosskills werden seit 14Tagen unvollständig oder garnicht angezeigt. Liegt das vll daran das ich meinen Kampflog mir CLSaver speichere?


Blasc läuft bei mir ständig und überträgt auch mehrfach täglich.


so long


Hangatyr


----------



## Aviscall (2. November 2007)

Also mit den Boss Kills wills bei mir auch nicht.

Habe aber jetzt noch nicht versucht, ein manuelles Update zu laden. 
Das verhält sich ja oft anders als das automatische^^

Weiß, einer ob es mit dem manuellen funzt?
Wäre schön wenn man die endlich hart erlegten Bosse auch mal darin sehen köntne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rankoro (2. November 2007)

Mal eine Bitte an ZAM und Co.

Könnt ihr dem Blasc-Programm oder dem Blasc-AddOn mal bitte eine reguläre Serverliste spendieren? Bitte, weil uns und nicht mal euch nützt es etwas wenn ihr solche Items wie Envoy of the Beginning listet.

Oder es zumindestens als kleine Idee wertet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer auf privaten Servern spielen will kann das ja auch gern tun, aber bitte nicht die offiziellen Händler- und Itemlisten mit NPCs und Gegenständen Marke Eigenbau kaputt machen.

Grüße R.


----------



## Jangotat (4. November 2007)

Warum zum Geier tauchen meine Chars nicht auf buffed auf, obwohl ich BLASC habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubyGonzales (5. November 2007)

Bei mir werden seit Tagen hartnäckig nur 2 meiner 10 Chars des Realms auf meiner mybuffed- Seite aufgelistet und ich hab keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Die Infos aus dem Spiel werden aber anscheinend korrekt übertragen, denn heute bekam ich die Meldungen "Bosskill erfasst" bei einem der Chars, die nicht bei mybuffed erscheinen.
Hat wer ne Idee oder einen Tipp?


----------



## Dâywalker2 (5. November 2007)

ich kenne das. habe blasc am 25.10 installiert und laut meinem profil wurde es am 26.10. das letzte mal aktualisiert. warum? ich spiele täglich, habe einen neuen twink (den ich bei den einstellungen auch makiert habe) und er erscheint nicht in meinem buffed profil, obwohl auch im spiel angezeigt wird, das das blasc aktiv ist. nach ende des spiels kommt auch immer die anzeige, das mein account aktualiesierrt wird, aber es tut sich in meinem profil nichts


----------



## Regesas (6. November 2007)

Also wenn bei euch steht das keine Daten übertragen wurden könnt ihr mal unter Addons ingame (Charakterauswahl) gucken ob es überhaupt Blascprofiler gibt! Wenn nämlich nicht dann können auch keine Daten übertragen werden. Geht dann einfach auf Wow/interface/addons sucht den Blascprofiler zieht ihn raus und wieder rein. Nun wieder gucken ob er nun da aufgelistet ist. Wenn ja kann er auch nun daten übertragen wenn ihr den charakter in Blasc eingestellt habt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnor (8. November 2007)

Schattenrabe schrieb:


> Bei mir überträgt er komischerweise nur die Bosskills nicht.
> Wenn ich einen Endboss in einer Instanz gekillt habe, bekomme ich ingame die NAchricht: BLASCProfiler notiert Bosskill oder so ähnlich, aber trotzdem werden nach dem Ausloggen ca 8 von 10 Bosskills nicht übertragen.



Genau das Problem habe ich auch, jedesmal wenn ein Boss fällt zeigts mir an dass der Kill übertragen wird, aber im Profil passiert nichts. Das Equip wird auch nicht korrekt angezeigt, ich renne seit Tagen ausschließlich mit meinem heal-equip rum, angezeigt wird nur das Zeug zum moshen =( Und der manuelle Upload funzt bei mir auch nicht, wenn ich da draufklicke erscheint der bekannte Ladebalken mitten auf dem Bildschirm und dort bleibt er dann auch stundenlang, nur passiert ansonsten überhaupt nichts.
....und ja, alles ist aktiviert und auf dem neuseten Stand


----------



## Nightwraith (9. November 2007)

Ich hätte da auch noch ein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte einen meiner Charaktere in meinen Einstellungen gelöscht, weil ich ihnicht mehr gespielt hab.
Jetzt spiel ich ihn und hab auf Blasc eingestellt das er wieder übertragen werden soll, aber er taucht nicht wieder auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein anderer Charakter wird normal übertragen...kann man ein Blasc-Profil nicht "wiederherstellen"?

uawg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja, greez


----------



## $h00t3r (14. November 2007)

ich habe das problem das ich mich nicht in blasc 2 einloggen kann aber ich weiß auch nicht wo ich meinen login namen nach gucken kann hoffe mir kann jemand helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## militarfreak (17. November 2007)

Mein Blasc geht nach WoW Neuinstallation und BLASC neuinstallation auch nicht mehr. Jedes Mal wenn ich WoW beende und er die Daten hochladen will sagt er mir, dass es nix zum hochladen gibt. In der Add-On Liste ingame steht aber auch nichts von BLASC wie früher. Im Programm selber sehe ich aber die Chardaten etc.

Wodran könnte das denn liegen?


----------



## Tally (20. November 2007)

Bei mir funzt es eigentlich ganz gut, allerdings kommt der Blasc-Uploader wohl nicht damit klar, dass ich 2. Accounts habe. Damit könnte ich aber leben, habe dann immer die Daten vom jeweils anderen Account manuell hochgeladen, wenn ich sicher war, dass sich was geändert hat.

Nur leider funzt bei euch der manuelle Upload nicht mehr, die Seite lässt sich nich aufrufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das ein temporäres Problem oder wollt ihr den manuellen Upload ganz abschalten. Hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## Irmeli (23. November 2007)

Blasc funkt bei mir alles, ausser den Updates. Da werden zwar Updates aufgelistet, will ich sie automatisch installieren lassen, passiert nichts, oder ein Add-on funktioniert nicht mehr (zB. Omen).
Was kann man da tun?


----------



## Evilthing (30. November 2007)

Tja..und nach Monaten funzt das Dingen hier noch immer nicht so wie es sollte.

Vrschlag: Blasc einstellen oder Fachleute einstellen.

Zur Info: Gestern: Atumen,Moroes, Maid, Romulu & Juliane gelegt,Epic Ring bekommen. Upöoad nach beenden von WoW erfolgreich- Bosskills werden nicht angzeigt,Ring wird nicht angezeigt- Heute früh um 6 Uhr manueller upload: Ring wird angezeigt- Bosskills nach über 1 Stunde noch immer nicht.

Ich weis das ich mich schon ein Paar mal dazu geäussert habe- ich werde aber trotzdem nicht müde es immer wieder zu sagen: Das Blasc Programm taugt nichts !!!

Achja..hatte es auch schon mal bemängelt, das euer Superduper Highttech Programm liebend gerne auch so nebenher mal Bosskills wieder entfernt...Denn eigentlich habe ich ein Paar Bosse mehr gelegt.

BTW: Kennt irgendwer ein FUNKTIONIERENDES Profiler-Programm ?

Noch mals ein Edit: 8:55..2 Stunden nach manuellen,fast 10 Stunden nach Automatischen "angeblichen" upload: Bosskills NICHT gezählt- ach ja, mir wurde sogar ingame angezeigt, das die Bosse gekilld wurden. Super Pfuscharbeit mit diesem Profiler.

Und noch mal: ja ich nörgel weiter-solange bis die Herren Kaffetassenschwenker das Tool ORDENTLICH programmieren oder ich als Kritiker gebannt werde ( Kommt halt über neue IP ein neuer ACC und ich motz weiter)

Im Grunde genommen finde ich die Idee an sich sehr gut- Aber man sollte seiner Kundschaft auch dann eine Fehlerfreie version anbieten und nicht eine, wo man nie weis ob ein Update der Charaktere TATSÄCHLICH stattfindet
Und @ VC 20 Admins: Ihr könnt meine komplette Anmeldung gerne von eurer Datasette löschen. Wenn ich mich nicht mehr einloggen kann, weis ich das ihr zumindestens DAS aud die Reihe bekommen habt^^

Und noch mal ein Edit:
18:22 Uhr UND DIE BOSSKILLS SIND NOCH IMMER NICHT DRIN UND ES HÄLT KEIN MITARBEITER / KAFFEETASSENHALTER ES FÜR NÖTIG SICH ZU ÄUSSERN !!

BUFFED Schmeisst Blasc von eurer Website und feuert die , die das hier verbrochen haben.


----------



## Lucidique (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute, hab da auch noch ein wenig anders geartetes Problem mit dem Char-Upload, wie folgt:

Habe 1x Buffed-Account, 2x WoW-Account; habe dann im Client eingestellt, daß beide WoW-Accounts diesem

Buffed-Account mit zugeordnet ist (2nd ist Account von der Freundin); wenn ich mich nun aus WoW auslogge 

oder den Char-Upload manuell auslöse, sagt er immer, daß das Profil erfolgreich übertragen wurde, und nun 

kommt das große ABER !!!, als Meldebestätigung steht in Klammern immer der Account-Name von meiner 

Freundin ?!?  Das heißt, ihr Char ist dann in meinem Buffed aktuell, und meine Char´s werden nicht mehr 

mit aktualisiert. Weis mir momentan leider keinen Rat. Habt ihr ggf einen Blassen, was ich falsch mache ??

Allgemeines: Beide Accounts sind im selben Ordner integriert, damit ich die Addons nur 1x Configen muß. 

Soweit klappt alles wirklich gut, bis auf diesen Fehler.

Für Info wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Euer Andy (Lucidique - Baelgun )


----------



## Hexaniana (16. Dezember 2007)

Hallo !

Vieleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen bei folgendem Problem :

Bei meinem Char werden unter Berufe 1. Bergbau (richtig) , 2. Kochkunst angezeigt , obwohl mein

2. Beruf Juwelenschleifen ist .   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Rezepte  werden auch brav übertragen... nur wahyne interessierts,  was ich kochen kann !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegen kann ?

Ich habe eben mal die .lua editiert + Kochkunst raus geschmissen, mal schauen, ansonnsten fällt mir dazu 

nix mehr ein....

Ja, Blasc ist aktuell und läuft auch sauber, Auto Upload funzt, Manueller auch.

Bin da nun irgendwie etwas ratlos.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jemand eine Idee ???

Grüße an die Gemeinde !

Hexaniana


----------



## headcuter (18. Dezember 2007)

so ich hab auch ein prob wie fast jeder hier^^ -.-

ich hab blasc 2 alles upgedated char hoch geladen aber auf buffed is er nicht hab das auch mit dem char von meinem freund probiert abre das geht auch nciht (ja ich hab nen buffed acc)

pls help me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BUFFED IST IMBBBBBA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leute das prob is gelöst ich habs irgent wie geschaft aber thx an alle die mir heflen wollten sobald sie das gelesen haben


----------



## Deathtroll (18. Dezember 2007)

ok wenn das so is is mein char auf der seite aktualisiert sobald mein pc wieder läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firragon (31. Dezember 2007)

...World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\xxx\SavedVariables

Also stelle gerade auch fest das am 09.09.207 das letzte mal die Blascprofiler.lua.bak geändert wurde. Die Blascprofiler lua datei passt vom Datum her.

Edit, jetzt hab ich ein manuellen uupload  gemacht ;-) de rlag leide rnoch vor dem letzten automatischen ;-(


----------



## edgeHB (10. Januar 2008)

Ich habe auch ein Problem:

Nach dem ersten Beenden von WoW nach der Installation von BLASC2 wurden 2 von 3 markierten Chars erfolgreich übertragen und (nicht nach 10 min. wie in der FAQ beschrieben, sondern nach über eine Stunde) auf buffed angezeigt. 

Doch seitdem werden die Chars nichtmehr geupdatet?!

Es wurden keine neuen Addons installiert oder alte aktualisiert. Normal müsste also alles so laufen, da es ja bereits 1x geklappt hat. Auch die Chars sind unter den Einstellungen noch alle markiert, die übertragen werden sollten. Firewalleinstellungen haben sich auch nicht verändert!

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke!

Gruß
edge


----------



## darkmoon2000 (15. Januar 2008)

ich habe ein serh komisches Problem... 
ich habe BLASC blasc gestern neu installiert weil ich es nicth starten konnte... 
und heute hab ich wieder das gleiche problem es kommte immer die gleiche meldung:
"BLASC 2.2 hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden" und ich hab xp....

edit: gestern als ichs frisch installiert hatte, hat alles funktioniert, es hat sogar meine chars übertragen...


----------



## Milow (16. Januar 2008)

"Kein Daten zum übertragen"...ich kanns mir nicht erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm aba eig. is alles richtig eingestellt usw.


----------



## Tarc (7. Februar 2008)

Hi, 

ich habe einen Charakter aus der Charakterübersicht gelöscht , läst sich das rückgängig machen oder der Charakter neu laden?


----------



## Lucidique (8. Februar 2008)

Tarc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe einen Charakter aus der Charakterübersicht gelöscht , läst sich das rückgängig machen oder der Charakter neu laden?



Hallöchen, da würde ich am besten bei Blizz anrufen, glaub nur die können das Rückgänig machen, weil, wenn Du den Namen wieder erstellst, hast Du wieder den Namen, aber der Char ist dann Neu. Drum ruf lieber erst mal beim Support an.

Mfg Luci


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2008)

Lucidique schrieb:


> Hallöchen, da würde ich am besten bei Blizz anrufen, glaub nur die können das Rückgänig machen, weil, wenn Du den Namen wieder erstellst, hast Du wieder den Namen, aber der Char ist dann Neu. Drum ruf lieber erst mal beim Support an.
> 
> Mfg Luci



Er meint wahrscheinlich hier in seinem mybuffed-Profil. Der sollte beim nächsten Upload wieder da sein.


----------



## Lucidique (8. Februar 2008)

Milow schrieb:


> "Kein Daten zum übertragen"...ich kanns mir nicht erklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo erstmal, ich mache das immer so, lasse den blasc-client nach dem Start dessen erst mal nach Updates suchen (inkl. der Addon-Updates). Danach mache ich den Clienten zu, da meine Maschine nicht so viel Power hat. Nach dem Beenden von Wow, Starte ich ihn nochmal und übertrage dann manuell (Manueller Upload). Soweit ich das Feststellen konnte, gibt es nur Datein zum Übertragen, wenn sich auch wirklich etwas an den Characteren etwas geändert hat, ansonsten sagt er, glaub ich, eben daß nichts zum Übertragen da sei.

Mfg Luci


----------



## Lucidique (8. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Er meint wahrscheinlich hier in seinem mybuffed-Profil. Der sollte beim nächsten Upload wieder da sein.


Hi Zam, uU, wird ab und zu nicht exact beschrieben, wie und wo und wann das Problem auftritt

Dank Dir

Mfg Luci


----------



## PrinzSpawn (14. Februar 2008)

ich habe das problem bei mir wird in den einstellungen der menü punkt charktereinstellung nicht angezeig was kann ich da machen


----------



## Lucidique (15. Februar 2008)

PrinzSpawn schrieb:


> ich habe das problem bei mir wird in den einstellungen der menü punkt charktereinstellung nicht angezeig was kann ich da machen


Hallo erstmal....
überprüfe mal, ob du im Clienten unter World of Warcraft \ Einstellungen bei dem Pulldown "Dein WoW-Account" auch dein Account ausgewählt ist, dann rechts dein Buffed.de-Account richtig ist, und daß die
Character-Zuordunungs-Checkbox KEIN häkchen drinnen ist, dann sollte eigentlich im darunter liegenden Feld "Charactere" die Char´s gelistet sein, nach Realm und Chars´, jenachdem, ob du Charactere nur auf 1 Realm hast, oder auf mehreren. Sollte dem widererwarten dann nicht so funzen, ggf den Clienten nochmal Installieren, ggf hat sich etwas aufgehängt.

Gruß Andy (Lucidique - Baelgun - Horde )


----------



## Lucidique (15. Februar 2008)

Evilthing schrieb:


> Tja..und nach Monaten funzt das Dingen hier noch immer nicht so wie es sollte.
> 
> Vrschlag: Blasc einstellen oder Fachleute einstellen.
> 
> ...



Also mal ehrlich.kannst Du außer blöd daherreden auch noch was anderes ???  Anscheinend nicht. Wenn also dein IQ höher als die Anzeige des Zimmerthermometers ist, dann nimm halt auch mal ein Programmierbuch zur Hand, und schreibe selbst einen neuen Quellcode, dann lachen und nörgeln wir dann auch mal so wie du. Es stimmt ggf, daß nicht alles reibungslos funzt, aber Rom wurde bekanntlicher Weise auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut. Gib ihmem halt auch mal Zeit.

Gruß Luci


----------



## PrinzSpawn (15. Februar 2008)

Lucidique schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal....
> überprüfe mal, ob du im Clienten unter World of Warcraft \ Einstellungen bei dem Pulldown "Dein WoW-Account" auch dein Account ausgewählt ist, dann rechts dein Buffed.de-Account richtig ist, und daß die
> Character-Zuordunungs-Checkbox KEIN häkchen drinnen ist, dann sollte eigentlich im darunter liegenden Feld "Charactere" die Char´s gelistet sein, nach Realm und Chars´, jenachdem, ob du Charactere nur auf 1 Realm hast, oder auf mehreren. Sollte dem widererwarten dann nicht so funzen, ggf den Clienten nochmal Installieren, ggf hat sich etwas aufgehängt.
> 
> Gruß Andy (Lucidique - Baelgun - Horde )



habe ich und den clienten habe ich schon 4 mal neu insterliert funzt aber trotzdem net

Mfg
Tim (Prinzspawn-Der Mithrilorden-Die Todes Legion-Horde)


----------



## Lucidique (18. Februar 2008)

PrinzSpawn schrieb:


> habe ich und den clienten habe ich schon 4 mal neu insterliert funzt aber trotzdem net
> 
> Mfg
> Tim (Prinzspawn-Der Mithrilorden-Die Todes Legion-Horde)


...und ist auch der link zu Deiner WoW.exe (also Dein WoW-Ordner) richtig gesetzt
...und stimmt auch der Login-Name & Paßwort
...und ist im Pulldown darunter auch die richtige Seite buffed.de oder getbuffed.com ausgewählt
...sind die Plugins aktiviert
...sind im Client unter "World of Warcraft" / "Einstellungen" auch die Realm aktiviert zb "Baelgun"

...wenn das alles nicht hilft, bitte ggf buffed um Rat, da ich momentan, aus dem Stehgreif, nichts 
   weiteres dazu einfällt. Ggf hat noch ein anderer User einen Tipp hierzu.
...Prüfe nun dies bitte nochmal

Gruß Andy (Lucidique - Baelgun - Horde)


----------



## Jamesofsophi (20. April 2008)

Nabend,

Hatte in letzter Zeit massive Probleme mit dem charupload. Es könnte sich hierbei um einen Fehler in dem Addon update plugin handeln. Nachdem ich diesen nämlich nicht mehr mit lade beim starten von Blasc läuft alles wie gewohnt.
Von daher an alle die es noch nicht versucht haben, schaltet das addon update plugin ab und holt euch lieber wowace updater, das funktioniert dan nämlich beides mit besseren Ergebnissen. 

Solong da James

ps. Liebes Buffed.de / Blasc2 team, nicht übel nehmen aber finde das Addon update tool etwas schlapp, die Alternativen sind meiner Ansicht nach um längen besser.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. April 2008)

Hallo ,

Ich habe folgendes Problem ich habe 2 WoW Acc´s , und nur vom ersten WoW Acc werden die Chars angezeigt . Und vom 2. WoW acc werden keine Chars angezeigt , obwohl die daten übertragen werden . Bei   beiden Acc´s ist Blasc aktiv .

kleine Info 

der erste WoW acc ist mein richtiger ACC den ich immer spiele , der würd richtig übertragen.

der zweite WoW Acc ist ein Legaler Fun Server , und von den werden keine Chars in mein Profil angezeigt werden , obwohl im Blasc haken gemacht habe . 

bitte um INFO


----------



## Shabuki (26. April 2008)

also bei mir gehts nun, hat bissl gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (26. April 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> der zweite WoW Acc ist ein Legaler Fun Server , und von den werden keine Chars in mein Profil angezeigt werden , obwohl im Blasc haken gemacht habe .



Kein Support für Privatserver auf buffed.de, schon gar nicht durch BLASC.


----------



## Noroé (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Auch ich bzw. wir haben ein Problem mit dem Uplaod der Chardaten.

Und zwar hat mein Freund meinen Mainchar auf seinem PC mit hochgeladen, so dass dieser nun bei ihm zusätzlich zu seinem Char angezeigt wird. Ich selber hingegen kann meinen Char von meinem Account aus gar nicht mehr updaten bzw. bei mir wird er nicht angezeigt, obwohl angeblich die aktuellen Daten übertragen worden sind. 

Ist es möglich, meinen Main aus seiner Charliste zu löschen, so dass ich über meinen PC meinen Char selber updaten kann? 

Gruß,
Noroé


----------



## Cathalina (9. Mai 2008)

So jetzt habe ich mich hier stundenlang durch die Seiten gekämpfz und alle Tipps und Tricks ausprobiert, die hier standen, aber hochgeladen habe ich meinen Charakter immer noch nicht. Schon zweimal BLAC 2 installiert, deinstalliert, alle Ratschläge beachtet, aber noch nicht der Lösung, wie ich meinen Char hochladen kann, nähergekommen. Bin am Ende mit meinem Latein. Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand von euch hilft.


----------



## Lucidique (9. Mai 2008)

So, mal was neues Probiert. Nachdem meine Schamanin 2 Monate auf 66 stehen geblieben ist, obwohl sie schon mittlerweile 70 wurde. Und das Aktualiseren per manuellem Upload nicht funzte, weil ich ja nur weibliche Char´s spiele. Hab den Clienten einfach im Hintergrund weiterlaufen lassen, und meine Kiste nicht ausgeschaltet. Wenn ich WoW beende, überträgt er wie gewohnt die Daten. Ist nur die Frage, ob der Client später nochmal eswas nachladet, oder ob das bei Buffed nur länger dauert, bis das Aktualisiert wird. Jedenfalls hab ich nun meine Char´s wieder aktuell. Konnte das mit Sicherheit Feststellen, da meine 2 ersten 70er bei den Netherschwingen Ehrfürchtig wurden, und das nun bei denen aktuell auch so verzeichnet ist.

Versucht es mal, hat sogar auf meiner lahmnen Kiste gefunzt.

Mfg Lucidique / Baelgun / Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathalina (9. Mai 2008)

Eben hat er angeblich hochgeladen, aber ich konnte lider wieder nichts auf meiner buffed.de Seite sehen :-(


----------



## Rascal (7. Juni 2008)

Es kann ein paar Stunden dauern, bis die Änderungen auf der Buffed-Seite sichtbar sind.



Lucidique schrieb:


> Und das Aktualiseren per manuellem Upload nicht funzte, weil ich ja nur weibliche Char´s spiele.


Hä, wie bitte?


----------



## Vampirgott (7. Juni 2008)

Ich hab da mal ein mehr oder weniger schwerwiegendes Problem.

Wie kann ich chars von meiner mybuffed Seite wieder entfernen? Da steht jetzt mein Bank-Char drin. Wie kann ich den wieder entfernen?
Hab das Häckchen bei Blasc im char-Fenster rausgenommen, aber es passiert nichts. 
Habe auch schon ein paar Tage gewartet, aber nichts.

Kann mir wer pls helfen? Hab mir auch schon die FAQ und dieses Forum durchgelesen, aber nichts gefunden.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Ocian (7. Juni 2008)

Wenn du auf deiner MyBuffed-Seite bist, hast du oben die Möglichkeit auf _Einstellungen_ zu klicken, wenn du nun etwas runterscrollst findest du Charaktereinstellungen und dort kannst du Häckchen setzen zum entgültigen Löschen der Charaktere auf deiner MyBuffed-Seite.


----------



## Vampirgott (7. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wenn du auf deiner MyBuffed-Seite bist, hast du oben die Möglichkeit auf _Einstellungen_ zu klicken, wenn du nun etwas runterscrollst findest du Charaktereinstellungen und dort kannst du Häckchen setzen zum entgültigen Löschen der Charaktere auf deiner MyBuffed-Seite.




ups ...
Habe zwar auch auf meiner mybuffed seite geschaut, aber das muss ich wohl übersehen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Boldwin (24. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,

habe auch das Problem mit den Chars auf Buffed. Nachdem ich WoW beendet habe, werden meine Daten hochgeladen.
Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit werden mir nur 1  Char bei Mybuffed angezeigt. 
Woran kann es liegen, dass die anderen Chars nicht mehr angezeigt werden und dass das Blog System nicht mehr funzt.


----------



## Raefael (24. Juni 2008)

Boldwin schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> habe auch das Problem mit den Chars auf Buffed. Nachdem ich WoW beendet habe, werden meine Daten hochgeladen.
> Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit werden mir nur 1  Char bei Mybuffed angezeigt.
> Woran kann es liegen, dass die anderen Chars nicht mehr angezeigt werden und dass das Blog System nicht mehr funzt.




 Dir ist nicht zufällig aufgefallen das MyBuffed komplett neu aufgesetzt wurde/wird?
Die Jungs sind immer noch am werkeln, lass Ihnen ein bisschen Zeit dann wird das schon wieder.

//Rafa


----------



## Boldwin (24. Juni 2008)

Raefael schrieb:


> Dir ist nicht zufällig aufgefallen das MyBuffed komplett neu aufgesetzt wurde/wird?
> Die Jungs sind immer noch am werkeln, lass Ihnen ein bisschen Zeit dann wird das schon wieder.
> 
> //Rafa




Natürlich ist mir das aufgefallen, bin doch nicht blind.
Ich finds auch gut so, dass es neu aufgesetzt wurde.
naja, dann warten wir mal ab, was kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkivy (24. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Wenn du auf deiner MyBuffed-Seite bist, hast du oben die Möglichkeit auf _Einstellungen_ zu klicken, wenn du nun etwas runterscrollst findest du Charaktereinstellungen und dort kannst du Häckchen setzen zum entgültigen Löschen der Charaktere auf deiner MyBuffed-Seite.



Also ich such mir grad einen Wolf ab, ich find das einfach nicht, wo ich die Chars löschen kann von meiner Seite


----------



## Deathuncle (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo ich wollte mal wissen wie man chars aus blasc rausbekommt die garnicht mehr gibt.Bei meiner frau sind chars drin die es seit monaten nicht mehr gibt.Ich hab schon blasc deinstalliert und neu installiert aber es hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Enolam (26. Juni 2008)

Du solltest den Charakter-Unterordner in Deinem WoW-Ordner löschen. Schon verschwindet er auch in Blasc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escal (28. August 2008)

hmm also ich hab auch dauernd probs mit der char aktualisierung! aber evtl liegts ja daran das ich 2 accounts hab?
derzeit wird nur mein shami aktualisiert der sich auf dem account befindet wie mein main char, mein main bekommt seit ca. 1-2wochen auch keinen bosskill mehr gerechnet??? 

was mir auffällt iss: nimm ich account1 beim wow start her und wechsel dazwischen auf account2 dann wird nachm beenden von acc2 angezeigt das die char daten von acc1 übertragen werden... was iss mit dem vom 2.?? natürlich wird das ganze auch andersrum angezeigt wenn ich zuerst mit acc 2 einlogge und mit dem 1. acc das spiel beende!

wenn ich raide gehe ich in der regel so vor: Blasc wird beendet, neugestartet und die addons erneuern falls welche verfügbar sind, danach gamestart und ich gehe direkt ausm game raus nach dem raid vorbei iss, trotzdem werden keine bosskills upgedated... 

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das der updater wie ne lottomaschine funktioniert.... mal gehts mal nicht und wies wohl grad lustig iss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann hab ich noch ne frage obs evtl am boxing liegen könnte? ich benutz ja auch teilweise beide accounts gleichzeitig? und auf jeden pc iss blasc am werkeln? gibts da irgendwas wo ich wissen muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucidique (3. September 2008)

Escal schrieb:


> hmm also ich hab auch dauernd probs mit der char aktualisierung! aber evtl liegts ja daran das ich 2 accounts hab?
> derzeit wird nur mein shami aktualisiert der sich auf dem account befindet wie mein main char, mein main bekommt seit ca. 1-2wochen auch keinen bosskill mehr gerechnet???
> 
> was mir auffällt iss: nimm ich account1 beim wow start her und wechsel dazwischen auf account2 dann wird nachm beenden von acc2 angezeigt das die char daten von acc1 übertragen werden... was iss mit dem vom 2.?? natürlich wird das ganze auch andersrum angezeigt wenn ich zuerst mit acc 2 einlogge und mit dem 1. acc das spiel beende!
> ...




Hi erst mal,
habe auch 2 Accounts. Ja manchmal funzt das mit dem Autoupload bei mir auch nicht, deshalb lade ich das manuell hoch. Du hast ja im WoW_Ordner unter WTF ja für jeden Account einen eigenen Unter_Ordner. In jedem befindet sich ein SavedVariables. Und dort nimmst Du jeweils BlascProfiler.lua für den manuellen Upload her. Du bekommst dann sofort die Bestätigung, welche Char´s aktualisiert wurden. Aber, es werden nur die angezeigt, mit denen Du zuvor auch wirklich Online warst. Die Char´s, mit denen Du nicht Online warst, hat sich ja auch nichts verändert, deshalb werden die nun auch nicht Aufgelistet.

Gruß Lucidique / Baelgun / Horde


----------



## Darklord900 (12. September 2008)

hi also ich kann blasc net updaten wenn ich das machen will kommt immer folgendes

"Modulpfad auswählen"  in der zeile steht "edtpath"  wenn ich dann auf ok klicke kommt  "Dies ist kein für das Modul gültiges verzeichnis <übersetzen>

ich hab auch schon versucht das iwie in den blasc ordner reinzutun aba genau die gleiche meldung wäre toll wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte 

gruß Darklord900


P.S.:wie genau kann ich jetz die chars auf mybuffed hochladen ich hab mich angemeldet un da steht kein char drin und bei wow im spiel steht bei mir unter addons nix mehr wegen blasc oda so


----------



## Mastaseraph (20. September 2008)

Is es möglich, nen gelöschten Char wieder in meine Charakterliste reinzubekommen?


----------



## Mademoiselle (20. September 2008)

hallöchen 
ich habe blasc auf meinen rechner installiert und auch alles so gemacht wie beschrieben
bei mir wird trotzdem keine char übertragen?
muss ich im Spiel eingeloggt sein und bei buffed auch?

habe alles ausprobiert was mir eingefallen ist hat aber leider net geklappt.

könnt ihr mir da helfen bitte?
schonmal im vorraus danke und sorry wenn ich es falsch gepostet habe


----------



## Clive aka Phan (24. September 2008)

Die bLasc FAQ seite und download seite geht net Q_Q somit weiß ich net wie ich es einstellen muss =O


----------



## Lucidique (24. September 2008)

Darklord900 schrieb:


> hi also ich kann blasc net updaten wenn ich das machen will kommt immer folgendes
> 
> "Modulpfad auswählen"  in der zeile steht "edtpath"  wenn ich dann auf ok klicke kommt  "Dies ist kein für das Modul gültiges verzeichnis <übersetzen>
> 
> ...




Hi, woher das mit dem "Editpath" kommt, weis ich leider auch nicht. Ich breche diese Abfrage auch immer ab. Wichtig ist erst einmal nur, daß der Blasc_Client richtig Configuriert ist, also erst mal im Clienten den Loginnamen & Paßwort richtig eingeben, dann die richtige Realm in dem darunter liegenden Pulldownfenster auswählen, dann kann man den Login prüfen mit "Login_Prüfen"-Button. Wenn das funzt,
geht´s weiter mit Pfadangaben, dort muß der richtige Pfad zur WoW.exe angegeben sein. Dann geht´s weiter zu Plugin-World of Warcraft. Dort den WoW_Account oben richtig wählen, und den Buffed_Account.
Wenn man das dann übernimmt, sollten die Charactere, die diesem Account zugeordnet sind, ind dem darunter liegenden Fenster erscheinen. Dann klickt man auf den ersten char, aktiviert alles bis auf Anzeige von Gold, Inventar, Bankinhalt (das geht niemanden etwas an), dann übernehmen, und danach klicken auf "Für alle aktivierten Charactere übernehmen", und wieder auf übernehmen. Somit sind alle Char´s gleich eingestellt. So, das ist mal die Basis.
Wenn das paßt, dann gehts weiter auf die Buffed Seite, dort loggt man sich ein, klickt auf World of Warcraft, dann ändert sich die blaue Farbe in eine grüne, außen im Menü scrollt man runter und klickt dann auf manuellen Upload. Unten befindet sich eine Pfadangabe zur Blascprofiler.lua, diese Datei findet man in seinem WoW_Ordner, im Ordner WTF, dort Ordner <Account>, dort Ordner <Saved Variables>.
Dann klickt man auf diese Blascprofiler.lua und dann auf Upload. Das war´s.
PS: Es werden, wenn man diesen manuellen Upload macht, nur diese Char´s neu Upgeloadet, mit denen man auch Online war. Z.B. ich habe 10 Char´s, nur mit 2 Online gewesen, dann werden auch nur diese 2 upgeloadet, da sich bei diesen Char´s was verändert hat.

Mfg Lucidique/Baelgun/Horde


----------



## Lucidique (24. September 2008)

Mademoiselle schrieb:


> hallöchen
> ich habe blasc auf meinen rechner installiert und auch alles so gemacht wie beschrieben
> bei mir wird trotzdem keine char übertragen?
> muss ich im Spiel eingeloggt sein und bei buffed auch?
> ...




Lies Dir bitte den von mir geschriebenen Beitrag#185 durch, das könnte Dir ggf auch helfen.

Mfg Lucidique/Baelgun/Horde


----------



## Lucidique (24. September 2008)

Mastaseraph schrieb:


> Is es möglich, nen gelöschten Char wieder in meine Charakterliste reinzubekommen?





Hast es schon mal mit manuellem Upload probiert ?, ggf ist der Char dann wieder drinnen, weis leider nicht genau, hab noch keinen Char gelöscht im Buffed.


Mfg Lucidique/Baelgun/Horde


----------



## Pleuratos (3. Oktober 2008)

maueller upload funktioniert wenn die charaktere gelöscht wurden

gruß
Pleu


----------



## Trallack (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir zeigt Blasc nichts an wenn ich Auf WAR-Plugin gehen.
Habe in Blasc geschaut und in dieser Datei tauchen auch die Namen meiner Chars auf aber auf der WAR-Seite von buffen finde ich keinen manuellen Upload. Weder links noch rechts.
Echt ich habe keine Ahnung was ich noch machen soll. Muß ich WAR über Blasc starten? Da sind zwar AOC und WoW drinn aber kein WAR.
Schlicht und einfach..............Hiiiiilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucidique (6. Oktober 2008)

Trallack schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigt Blasc nichts an wenn ich Auf WAR-Plugin gehen.
> Habe in Blasc geschaut und in dieser Datei tauchen auch die Namen meiner Chars auf aber auf der WAR-Seite von buffen finde ich keinen manuellen Upload. Weder links noch rechts.
> Echt ich habe keine Ahnung was ich noch machen soll. Muß ich WAR über Blasc starten? Da sind zwar AOC und WoW drinn aber kein WAR.
> Schlicht und einfach..............Hiiiiilfe
> ...




Bin mir nicht sicher, weil ich kein WAR spiele, aber auf der Buffed_Seite gibt es, glaube ich, noch keine eigene Rubrik für WAR. 
Lich King - World of Warcraft - Warhammer Online - Herr der Ringe Online - Age of Conan - Diabolo - Guild Wars

Denke, daß es für diese Rubrik noch eine Spalte kommen wird




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trallack (6. Oktober 2008)

Lucidique schrieb:


> Denke, daß es für diese Rubrik noch eine Spalte kommen wird
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAR = Warhammer Online

Sorry mein Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jedenfalls Arbeitet Blasc wenn ich das Spiel anhabe. Das Icon verändert sich.


----------



## XMAN17034 (21. Oktober 2008)

An Alle.

Ich habe ein Problem mit Blasc. Immer wenn ich die Charakterdaten übertragen möchte, kommt ne Warnung, das bei den Charakteren A + B ..... AddOn BlascProfiler nicht aktiviert ist. Es war vor ner Weile mal nen Kumpel an meinem Rechner und hat gezockt. Obwohl ich in seinem Account alle Charaktere deaktiviert und im Install Verzeichnis sein Namen gelöscht habe geht es trotzdem nicht. 

Kann mir jemand bitte bitte helfen.

Gruß Sven.


----------



## Lucidique (21. Oktober 2008)

XMAN17034 schrieb:


> An Alle.
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem mit Blasc. Immer wenn ich die Charakterdaten übertragen möchte, kommt ne Warnung, das bei den Charakteren A + B ..... AddOn BlascProfiler nicht aktiviert ist. Es war vor ner Weile mal nen Kumpel an meinem Rechner und hat gezockt. Obwohl ich in seinem Account alle Charaktere deaktiviert und im Install Verzeichnis sein Namen gelöscht habe geht es trotzdem nicht.
> 
> ...


Im Blasc_Clienten müßen zum einen die Char´s, die Aktualisiert werden sollen, aktiviert werden. Sprich, was dann auch Angezeigt werden soll, zB Inventar-Gold-Fertigkeiten usw. Desweiteren muß in den Addon´s, die Du im WoW_Start_Fenster hast, der Profiler für die jeweiligen Char´s Aktiv sein, sonst kann er keine Daten sammeln, und hat dann nichts zum Aktualisieren. Dann sollte das wieder mit dem Upload funzen.

Gruß Andy



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. November 2008)

Hiho .. Da ich bis jetzt noch nichts genaueres dazu gefunden hab:

Wie kann ich den Autoblog ausschalten bzw ist das eines der Plugins im BLASC, die man dafür wegklicken muss?
Grundsätzlich hab ich nämlich nichts gegen die Datenbank und dass da meine Chars drauf sind, nur da ich mehrere hab erscheint mir der Autoblog  als etwas nervig.

Grüssle


----------



## Heavenstorms (13. November 2008)

hm :/

beim autoupload meiner char durch blasc 2.5 scheint alles ok...also kommt keine fehlermeldung

aber seit ein paar tagen geht hier alles drunter und drüber

rezepte, die meine grosse gelernt haben werden der kleinen gutgeschrieben

4 chars sind eben mal 70 geworden...wobei die teilweise schon über ein jahr 70 sind 

seit 2 tagen wird kein autoblog mehr geschrieben obwohl sich bei den verschiedenen chars einiges geändert hat

dann kam ich auf die glorreiche idee, mal den manuellen-upload zu benutzen.... pfiffte kuchen

der überträgt ja überhaupt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

kommt immer der fehler :


Manueller Upload

Falls du World of Warcraft unter Linux oder MAC spielst, kannst du ï¿½ber dieses Formular deinen Charakter in den Herold eintragen.

Vorraussetzung:
Damit die entsprechenden Daten von World of Warcraft ausgelesen werden, benï¿½tigst du unser Addon BLASCProfiler, das du hier herunterladen kannst und anschlieï¿½end in Dein World of Warcraft Verzeichnis entpackst.

Download BLASCProfiler:
BLASCProfiler.zip (FTP) | BLASCProfiler.zip (HTTP)
Version: 2.8.3

Anleitung:
Wï¿½hle ï¿½ber das Formular unten deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" aus, diese findest du in deinem World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner. Starte den Upload und warte bitte, bis du eine Meldung erhï¿½lst, das die ï¿½bertragung abgeschlossen wurde! Dies kann je nach Dateigrï¿½ï¿½e lï¿½nger dauern.

Tipp:
Die Standard-Version des BLASCProfiler liest die gleichen Werte aus, wie Blizzards WoW-Arsenal fï¿½r die Charaktere bereits bereitstellt. Um dies im Profiler zu ï¿½ndern, ï¿½ffne die Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" mit einem Text-Editor, beispielsweise dem Notepad. Suche dann nach den folgenden Zeilen am Anfang der Datei:

ConfigDefault ={
	["ScanEquip"]=1,
	["ScanSkills"]=1,
	["ScanTalents"]=1,
	["ScanRecipes"]=1, 
	["ScanFactions"]=1,
	["ScanInventory"]=nil,
	["ScanBank"]=nil,
	["ScanGold"]=nil,
}


Wenn du beispielsweise dein Inventar, Gold und den Bank-Inhalt hochladen willst, setze die entsprechenden "nil"-Werte auf "1", speichere die Datei und starte World of Warcraft.

ï¿½brigens, wenn Ihr Euch auf buffed.de registriert und einloggt, kï¿½nnt Ihr Euren Charakter jetzt auch mit dem manuellen Upload Eurem mybuffed-Profil zuordnen.

MDB2 Error: connect failed

also ist der manuelle upload für die blasc version 2.8.3   und ich hab blasc 2.5  ??  heut extra nochmals upgedatet 

wird da was geändert oder brauch ich ein anderes programm...
mach ich was falsch ?

pls helft mir mal 

danke im vorraus

gruss heaven


----------



## Lebkuchedudu aka Alex (15. November 2008)

Hab ein Problem ....


Mein freund hat meine chars bei sich eingetragen und will sie nicht mehr löschen ...deswegen kann ich sie nicht bei mir eintragen ..bitte um hilfe!


----------



## shronk (17. November 2008)

irgendwie geht bei mir die spielzeit plugin und das autoblog nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 charupload wird aber gemacht...


----------



## Bexor (18. November 2008)

shronk schrieb:


> irgendwie geht bei mir die spielzeit plugin und das autoblog nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, bei mir genau das gleiche.... Charakterupload funktioniert einwandfrei, nur der Autoblog funktioniert nicht, obwohl es aktiviert ist bei den einzelnen Chars.

Liegt das an buffed oder sind wir einfach unfähig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trumar (18. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir genau das gleiche.... Charakterupload funktioniert einwandfrei, nur der Autoblog funktioniert nicht, obwohl es aktiviert ist bei den einzelnen Chars.



dito


----------



## KICKASSEZ (19. November 2008)

funktioniert der autoblog im moment? seit wotlk funktioniert zwar der charupload, aber der autoblog irgendwie nicht bei mir.

unter characktere hab ich autoblog aktiviert. blascprofiler ingame ebenso.


----------



## hoti82 (22. November 2008)

der char upload funktioniert bei mir immer nur wenn ich blasc neustartet kann man das nicht irgenwie beheben und auserdem möchte ich gerne wieder den manuellen upload nutzen weil ich selbst bestimme möchte wann ich meine char nem update unterziehen möchte nur da kommt immer so ne fehler meldung das er keine verbindung bekommt.

Bitte kümmert euch mal drum das das wieder funtzt und bitte auch die autoblog funktion fixen weil für meine dk der mein main zurzeit ist wird keine autoblog angezeigt auch nach mehrmaligen uploaden nicht.

hoffe das ihr das schnell fixen könnt

mfg

Hoti82


----------



## Nowinchki (23. November 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert der Charakterupload überhaupt nicht mehr


----------



## FreyasErbin (24. November 2008)

Nowinchki schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der Charakterupload überhaupt nicht mehr


Bei mir auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Saratura (24. November 2008)

Ich fände es schöner wenn inventar oder wegens Bankfach wieder da währen :/


----------



## Berniese (5. Dezember 2008)

Hiho!

mein Charupload stimmt auch irgendwie noch nicht so richtig.
Ausrüstung usw. passt. Ich hätte aber eingestellt, dass ich auch meine Rezepte und den Bankinhalt sehe.

Wenn ich nun meinen Char suche (Myosotis auf Madmortem) dann habe ich oben im Fenster folgende Fehlermeldung stehen:
Warning: Missing argument 1 for Buffed_WOWDB_Char::loadRecipes(), called in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/WOWDB/Char.php on line 81 and defined in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/WOWDB/Char.php on line 254

Kann es sein, dass dies der grund ist, dass ich meine Rezepte nicht einsehen kann?

lG
Myo


----------



## Lewellyn (7. Dezember 2008)

Hm...hab auch Probleme aber ich möchte hier eigentlich nicht texten,denn so wie es aussieht gibt es für BLASC keinen Support mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Dezember 2008)

meine SPIELZEIT stimmt auch nicht , habe das gefühl das BLASC nix mehr überträgt nur meine Char sind richtig . aso bei mir feheln Rezeote Inventar Bankinhalt und GOld . finde die neue DB von euch ziemlich blöd , die alte DB war viel besser. aso wann kommt mal ne neue VERSION von BlascCrafter ????


----------



## FLCL (7. Dezember 2008)

da der ingame char upload bei mir auch nicht funzt, hab ich es mit dem manuellen probiert wie bei #185 beschreiben.. 
der char (todesritter) wurde mir korrekt angezeigt, doch wenn ich ihn zum mybuffed profiel übernehmen will kommt die fehlermeldung: MDB2 Error: constraint violation

winXP 32
akutellste blasc version


----------



## ossi.osborne (10. Dezember 2008)

F: Ich habe einen falschen Charakter in meinem Profil - was kann ich tun?
A: Momentan könnt ihr dagegen noch nichts tun, aber eine Funktion zur Freigabe dieser Charaktere ist vorgesehen. Habt noch etwas Geduld.


Ich habe auch falsche Charakter in meinem Profil, kann man da immer noch nichts tun ????


----------



## breeomat (11. Dezember 2008)

ossi.osborne schrieb:


> F: Ich habe einen falschen Charakter in meinem Profil - was kann ich tun?
> A: Momentan könnt ihr dagegen noch nichts tun, aber eine Funktion zur Freigabe dieser Charaktere ist vorgesehen. Habt noch etwas Geduld.
> 
> 
> Ich habe auch falsche Charakter in meinem Profil, kann man da immer noch nichts tun ????



auf deiner mybuffed Seite Charakter-Sheet auswählen, dann ist hinter den Charaktern ein Mülleimer,mit diesem kann ich die CHrakter löschen die bei mir nicht passen

oder ?

mfg breeo


----------



## ossi.osborne (11. Dezember 2008)

breeomat schrieb:


> auf deiner mybuffed Seite Charakter-Sheet auswählen, dann ist hinter den Charaktern ein Mülleimer,mit diesem kann ich die CHrakter löschen die bei mir nicht passen
> 
> oder ?
> 
> mfg breeo




Charakter-Sheet habe ich nicht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## commanderghost (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi, wichtig: Bei Vista habe ich jetzt endlich die Lösung gefunden. Wichtig ist dass Adminrechte/Vollzugriff nicht nur bei Blasc sondern auch beim WoW Launcher vergeben sind! Wenn WoW (standardmässig) als Benutzer und Blasc als Admin ausgeführt wird, kann es sein, dass trotzdem kein Upload erfolgt. Jetzt funktionierts bei mir auf jeden Fall wieder.


----------



## Shuyâ Maxilia (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ich wollte mal fragen warum mein Todesritter nicht übertragen wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann sein das ich einen beitrag übersehn habe in dem es beschrieben ist=)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke =)


----------



## Kimbini (21. Dezember 2008)

die Charakterübersicht meines Mains wird seit Tagen auch nicht mehr angezeigt. Nur folgende Fehlermeldung wird nach einigen Sekunden Wartezeit eingeblendet:

Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 25165824 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 21698 bytes) in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Cache/Core.php on line 274


----------



## Nightcreeper (31. Dezember 2008)

Komischer weise habe ich meine Chars vor knapp 2 Wochen hocgeladen und sie sind immer noch nicht zu sehen. Weiss nicht was ich falsch gemacht haben sollte. Blasc ist auf dem aktuellen Stand und die Datei für den manuellen Upload ist auch da wo sie sein sollte. Trotzdem funtioniert das nicht so wie alle es sagen. Kann mir mal jemand vielleicht per PN ne Erklärung schicken wie er seine Chars hochgeladen hat? Man kann mich auch per ICQ adden und mir das dann dort erklären, wäre evtl. einfacher. Schreibt mich per ICQ an und sagt das ihr mit Relaxx reden wollt dann weiss ich bescheid

MfG
Nightcreeper


----------



## Lucidique (1. Januar 2009)

Nightcreeper schrieb:


> Komischer weise habe ich meine Chars vor knapp 2 Wochen hocgeladen und sie sind immer noch nicht zu sehen. Weiss nicht was ich falsch gemacht haben sollte. Blasc ist auf dem aktuellen Stand und die Datei für den manuellen Upload ist auch da wo sie sein sollte. Trotzdem funtioniert das nicht so wie alle es sagen. Kann mir mal jemand vielleicht per PN ne Erklärung schicken wie er seine Chars hochgeladen hat? Man kann mich auch per ICQ adden und mir das dann dort erklären, wäre evtl. einfacher. Schreibt mich per ICQ an und sagt das ihr mit Relaxx reden wollt dann weiss ich bescheid
> 
> MfG
> Nightcreeper



Lies Dir bitte den von mir geschriebenen Beitrag#185 durch, das könnte Dir ggf auch helfen.

Mfg Lucidique/Baelgun/Horde


----------



## Earwen (4. Januar 2009)

ossi.osborne schrieb:


> Charakter-Sheet habe ich nicht !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi Ossi, 
du kannst ungewollte Charaktere so löschen:
Klick auf den Char -> vollständige Einstellungen -> unterer rechter Button "charakter löschen" draufklicken und bestätigen -> weg ist er  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Earwen


----------



## DaGrunge (10. Januar 2009)

charakter wird nicht hochgeladen und zum thema BLASC-FAQ kann ich nur sagen:

Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (page)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)
Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(183)        Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(97)             require_once("/var/www/m")


tolles programm mit super support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...wird sofort wieder deinstalliert!!!


----------



## Lucidique (17. Februar 2009)

Hi ZAM, hätte da mal eine Frage. Habe bis vor ein paar Tagen meine Char´s immer erfolgreich (manuell) upgeloadet.

Nun ist es so, daß ich die Blascprofiler.lua auswähle, und auf senden klicke, dann fängt er irgendwas an, zum Uploaden,

danach kommt die Webseite wie unten aufgelistet:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload/#charlist

und es erscheint nur eine leere Seite. Gehe ich dann zu myBuffed, hat sich nichts verändert, sprich Upload nicht gefunzt.

Was mache ich falsch ??

Und noch eine bitte um Info, in unserer Gildenliste stehen Members noch drinnen, die schon lange nicht mehr in unserer Gilde

sind, wie kann ich dort mal ausmisten ?

Was ich auch noch Festgestellt habe, zB meine Lucidique hat Kochen 450/450 und hat das 450er Rezept "Fischmahl", und beim

Upload (wo es noch ging), wurde alles Hochgeladen, aber genau dieses 450er_Rezept nicht.

Wäre für Info sehr dankbar


Grüße 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lucidique (18. Februar 2009)

Ergänzung zu #259

Das mit der BlascProfiler.lua hab ich wieder hinbekommen. Da WoW mal abgestürzt ist, hatte die LUA vermutlich einen kleinen Schaden abbekommen.

Habe mich mit allen Cahr´s nochmal eingeloggt, und beim Ausloggen wurden anscheinend die Daten wieder richtig geordnet.

Dann funzte der Manuelle Upload wieder.

Aber das Rezept (450) "Fischmahl" fehlt leider nach wie vor.


Grüße 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2009)

Lucidique schrieb:


> Aber das Rezept (450) "Fischmahl" fehlt leider nach wie vor.



Hast du deine Rezeptliste fürs Kochen auch aufgemacht, als du die Char-Daten neu "gefüllt" hast? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vandea (19. März 2009)

hallo, nun habe ich auch ein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir vor ein paar tagen aus blasc wieder mal runtergeladen. es funktioniert, aber es zeigt mit nur 1 char an, hab mit meinen anderen auch eingeloggt, aber die wills mir im profil iwie nicht anzeigen, woran liegt das? hab bei allen, die angezeigt werden sollen, einen hacken gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanthippchen (19. März 2009)

Vandea schrieb:


> hallo, nun habe ich auch ein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast Du den fehlenden Char mal in der buffed Datenbank gesucht?


----------



## Vandea (19. März 2009)

aaalso, meine schurkin vandea steht drin, hat lvl 70, stimmt^^
meine priesterin lethaniá ist lvl 76, hier steht 64, und angezeigt wird noch der alte server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine magierin telania, lvl 67, wird garnicht angezeigt.

ich hatte blasc einmal, da hat es auch funktioniert, ist aber schon länger her. habs damals runter, weil er glaub auch irgendwelche chars nicht mehr hochgeladen hat. jetzt hat er einen hochgeladen, aber der rest fehlt noch :/


----------



## Xanthippchen (19. März 2009)

Vandea schrieb:


> aaalso, meine schurkin vandea steht drin, hat lvl 70, stimmt^^
> meine priesterin lethaniá ist lvl 76, hier steht 64, und angezeigt wird noch der alte server
> 
> 
> ...



Schick am besten mal die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua aus dem WoW-Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\[WOWAccountname]\SavedVariables\ an support@buffed.de mit nochmal einer genauen Beschreibung des Problems. Die wird dann an die Programmierer zur Fehleranalyse weitergeleitet...


----------



## Dractor (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem das nur mein Hauptcharakter angezeigt wird bei mein buffed.
Meine 4 anderen Charakter stimmen zwar wenn ich sie in buffed suche, sie stehen
aber nicht auf meiner Seite. Was kann das Problem sein ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Lucidique (27. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du deine Rezeptliste fürs Kochen auch aufgemacht, als du die Char-Daten neu "gefüllt" hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi ZAM,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, das war, glaube ich, der Stein der Weisen. Vermutlich lernte ich nur das Rezept,
hab aber danach nicht das Kochen geöffnet.

Viele Mercy nochmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Shiraku- (4. April 2009)

Ich will meine RoM char rüberladen doch ich hab schon alles versucht

villt hab ich den falschen datei weg genommen kann den mir jemand pls posten?


----------



## Lucidique (4. April 2009)

-Shiraku- schrieb:


> Ich will meine RoM char rüberladen doch ich hab schon alles versucht
> 
> villt hab ich den falschen datei weg genommen kann den mir jemand pls posten?




Lies Dir bitte den von mir geschriebenen Beitrag#185 durch, das könnte Dir ggf auch helfen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andarion (11. April 2009)

ich hab auchn kleines prob.

hab früher (wow zeiten) erfolgreich blasc benutzen können. jetzt wieder gehollt wegen rom. nu is das prob ich hab denn pfad zur instalation angegeben (c:\programme\runes of magic) der starte auch wenn ich drauf klicke. so nur wenn ich chars auswählen will unter rom-plugin is das leer. ich weis das die accountdaten komplett wo anders gespeichert werden. nur weis ich nicht wie ich alles einstellen soll.

ach ja und wollte nicht über 180 postes lesen wo eh fast nur was mit wow zu tun haben.

gruß


----------



## Onkelzjogi (12. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hallo buffed.de support,

ich wollte nur mal fragen ob das mit dem Charakterupload nur mit WoW-Chars geht, oder ob ich als RoM-Spieler auch einen Nutzen daraus ziehen, bzw. meinen Charakter uploaden kann?

Für ne antwort auf meine frage wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, da ich mit solchen sachen echt null erfahrung habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß, euer Onkelzjogi


----------



## Ocian (12. April 2009)

Ja auch für RoM Chars geht der BLASC Upload.
Der Charakter wird dann bei myBuffed angezeigt und natürlich gibt es auch eine Visitenkarte dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (14. April 2009)

Hallo ich hab ein Problem bei wow hab seit einigen tagen wieder Blasc nun wollte ich natürlich alles wieder auf den aktuellen stand bringen nur leider wird mein Paladin einfach nicht hochgeladen. Alle anderen charaktere aber schon woran kann das den liegen?


----------



## Andarion (14. April 2009)

naja hinbekommen hab ich es das ich menen chars auswählen kann. nur ähm uploaden tut der gar nüscht .... nur zeit.

das nervt bissel ...

*edit*

entweder haben die das geändert oder über den manuellen upload kam dann das wo ich bei mybuffed auf meine rom chars klicken wollte: 





> Action "list" does not exist and was not trapped in __call()



ähm habsch nu putt macht??   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesse Custer (15. April 2009)

er lädt hoch, ich finds auch super aber die datenübertragung, wenns mal geschieht, dauert tage bis das profil mal aktualisiert wird. Weiß jemand ob beim char das bild des chars auch noch dazu kommt? wie ist es bei WoW? ich nehme BLASC ja für RoM her.


----------



## Dragó82 (16. April 2009)

Um mein Problem mal genau zu erklären ,also ich habe mir blasc runtergeladen um mal wieder meine WoW Chars hier bei buffed auf den neusten stand zu bringen doch leider wird mein Paladin Thoradin einfach nicht hoch geladen. Alle anderen chars von mir wurden ohne Probleme hochgeladen außer mein Pala ich hab bei ihm natürlich blasc an aber er will einfach nicht kann man mir da helfen ?


----------



## Gronax (19. April 2009)

Kann es sein, dass seit 3.1 die Chars gar nicht mehr hochgeladen bzw. aktualisiert werden, oder geht das nur mir so?


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Gronax schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass seit 3.1 die Chars gar nicht mehr hochgeladen bzw. aktualisiert werden, oder geht das nur mir so?


Bei mir funzt es einwandfrei. Also wird alles aktualisiert was ich mache etc.


----------



## Jesse Custer (19. April 2009)

seit ich mich daran halte gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Fehlerbehebung:
Es Passiert das BLASC die Charakterdaten zwar ausliest aber auf Buffed.de nicht mehr aktualisiert, das is eigentlich immer dann der Fall wenn BLASC beim Windowsstart automatisch gestartet wird.
Damit alles anständig hochgeladen wird einfach BLASC beenden und wieder Starten, anschließend RoM starten, nun werden nach dem beenden von RoM die Daten wieder hochgeladen."*


----------



## Gronax (19. April 2009)

Jesse schrieb:


> seit ich mich daran halte gehts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So funktioniert es auch bei mir wieder mit WoW. Komisch nur, dass es bis Mittwoch beim automatischen Start bei Windowsstart immer funktioniert hat. War dann wohl Zufall dass es mit dem 3.1er Updater zusammenfiel.


----------



## Juanito (15. Mai 2009)

hiho !!
ich hab das mal ne frage. der blasc profiler wird bei mir in der addonübersicht als veraltet aufgeführt is das normal ?? und wenn nicht wo gibt es ein update dafür ??

Gruss J.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krinos (22. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen thread durchgeklesenb und weis net ob mein problem schon genannt/geklärt wurde aber werde es an der stelle erläutern: Also ich hab mir Blasc runtergeladen, kann nun aber nicht meine Charaktere auf meiner seite sehen hab auch schon neu installiert alles mögliche weis einer was ich machen soll???


----------



## Balfragor (24. Mai 2009)

Gibt es/wird es eigentlich mal eine Blasc-version für Mac geben?


----------



## Ocian (24. Mai 2009)

Es gab mal eine freie Entwicklung eines users, diese ist aber schon lang veraltet.
Ob Buffed selbst mal eine Version für den MAC rausgibt ist mir unbekannt, jedoch funktionieren die AddOns BlascProfiler, BlasCrafter2 und BuffedBuddys auch alle auf dem Mac, man muss nur manuell hochladen und die Daten selbst erneuern durch manuellen Download.


----------



## Balfragor (24. Mai 2009)

Ok, Danke!


----------



## gibbes (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo. bei mir schreibt Blasc auch immer dass die char daten uebertragen werden, allerdings sind nur 2 meiner chars im buffed profil und das auch noch 25 und 70...dabei sind die beiden schon 80...und alle weiteren chars sind gar nicht drin^^
weiss einer was ich machen soll??

mfg


----------



## Nightelfe (11. Juni 2009)

Hab auch massive Probleme mit blasc , alle neueren Twinks werden quasi in Echtzeit aktualisiert aber meine 80er Druidin wird nur in der Blasc Datenbank angezeigt , aber nicht in meinem Buffedprofil , habe alle Tips ausgeführt , Ordner gelöscht etc , Addons sind alle aktuell , Rüssi verschoben , Skillung / Equip ändert sich auch des öfteren >-< möchte gerne meine Druidin im Profil haben

*update* die Druidin Sathory gehört noch zum Profil Dancing , habe jetzt aber nen anderes Profil , kann der Char irgendwie dahin verschoben werden ?


----------



## Renegade1402 (22. Juni 2009)

Hi ,
also bei mir funtzt weder AutoBlog noch Char aktualisierung obwohl alles übertragen wurde!! Vor 3 Tagen!!!!


----------



## Sabeth (28. Juni 2009)

Hallöchen ^^ hab mich jetzt durch die 13 seiten gelesen... das problem was ich wurde ca 2-3 mal angesprochen aber bisher hat noch niemand darauf geantwortet:

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Programmm blasc selber. Ich hab die install.exe von buffed geladen und gestartet. während der installation kommt man an den Punkt wo man die module auswählen kann. da nehme ich die häkchen bei WAR und RoM weg, da ich diese nicht spiele. wenn ich auf weiter klicke kommt eine fehler meldung. ich breche die installl also ab und starte sie (von der selben exe) nocheinmal. das selbe vorgehen, diesmal keine fehlermeldung.... die installation wird abgeschlossen.

Wenn ich blasc nun starte geb ich die gewünschten daten ein. 
Überprüfe den login... check
überprüfe den pfad zu meiner wow.exe... check
gehe zum plug-in wow und stelle sowohl den wow-account als auch den buffed.de account ein .... check

wenn ich jetzt aber auf einen meiner chars klicke... habe ich auf der rechten seite nicht die auswahlmöglichkeiten wie in alles screenies zu dem programm gezeigt. Statt dessen steht da bei mir :

 "deine charaktereinstellungen kannst du nun direkt in deinem mybuffed profil vornehmen.
   klicke hier um dein mybuffed-einstelungsfenster zu öffnen"

ich denk mir nichts und klick auf den link.... und lande auf meiner mybuffed seite bei der charakterübersicht die mir fröhlichmitteilt dass noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt wurde.

Stimmt da irgendwas mit der gedownloadeten exe zu installation nicht? hab bei mir nämlich auch nicht den blasc-crafter in der leiste... oder muss man den seperat laden?

fragen über fragen ^^ und ich hoffe jmd kann mir da helfen ^^


----------



## Sabeth (28. Juni 2009)

das zweite problem war dass mein char nicht mit mybuffed verlinkt wurde. das konnte ich gerade jedoch klären. 
Lösung:
Hatte bei meinem Freund auch mal wow gespielt. dementsprechend waren meine chars auch in seinem WTF ordner. Jetzt hat er bei sich diese geöscht (aus dem wtf ordner) udn auch auf der my buffed seite meinen char gelöscht. siehe da ich konnt ihn ohne probleme mittells manuelem upload auf meine mybuffed seite verlinken. 

Gruß


----------



## Takius (30. Juni 2009)

Warscheinlich gelöst, danke Zam ^_^


----------



## Scribe89 (30. Juni 2009)

Halllöchen, 

also ich hab folgendes Problem: Blasc funktioniert einwandfrei, kann auch meine Chars von WOW auswählen im Programm..
nun, geh ich auf den Link, der mich zu meiner Buffed seite bringt, steht da, dass ich erst Blasc installiern muss, um meine Chars zu laden.

weiß jmd vielleicht woran das liegen kann?

LG Scribe


----------



## Sabeth (3. Juli 2009)

Scribe89 schrieb:


> Halllöchen,
> 
> also ich hab folgendes Problem: Blasc funktioniert einwandfrei, kann auch meine Chars von WOW auswählen im Programm..
> nun, geh ich auf den Link, der mich zu meiner Buffed seite bringt, steht da, dass ich erst Blasc installiern muss, um meine Chars zu laden.
> ...



versuchs mal mit dem  manuellen upload ^^


----------



## Scribe89 (7. Juli 2009)

hab ich auch scon, funktioniert erst recht net...bin verzweifelt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scribe89 (7. Juli 2009)

also so sieht das bei mir aus...auf meiner buffed seite steht blasc nich installiert, obwohls installiert is (siehe leiste unten rechts) und im blasc kann ich auch meine chars auswählen...aber da tut sich nach wie vor nix...HELP!

[attachment=8202:neu.JPG]
[attachment=8203:neu2.JPG]


----------



## Terandolus (8. Juli 2009)

Hmm hab meine Charaktere schon öfters geuploaded, auch Manuell.. leider sind die aber nicht in meiner Characterliste :/


----------



## VeniShattrath (8. Juli 2009)

hi hab folgendes problem hab euste version von blasc und auch bei mein char im addon fenster angeschaltet und auch einiges verschonen^^

und bin auf charater daten wow übertragen

konnte im blasc fenster mein charakter nicht hochladen da wollte ich es manuell auf der seite machen.
er hat zwar mein char Venividivici gefunden konnte es aber weder ein häckchen davor machen und somit zu my buffed.de charakterliste hinzufügen.(bilder im anhang)(ich hoffe das es in ordnung ist das ich die namen die ich nicht veröffenlichen wollte unerkenntlich gemacht habe)

was läuft da verkehrt

wie bekomm ich mein char in mein profil

liebe grüße eure Veni aus Shatrath


----------



## Cassiopheia (22. Juli 2009)

Also bis vor kurzem lief bei mir alles super... bei den Chars die drin sind, funzt alles... allerdings hab ich einen neuen Char angefangen ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4552756 ) der zwar in die Datenbank übertragen wird, allerdings nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte das Problem bisher nur einmal mit nem RoM Charakter und keine Idee woran das liegen kann^^

edit: habs schon mit manuellem Upload probiert, Daten hat er übertragen, aber halt nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet

Lg Cassi

edit: komischerweise überträgt Blasc aber immer folgenden Char: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4687660 . Dabei hab ich den Haken in den Einstellungen bei dem Char entfernt... lösch den fast täglich aus meiner Liste.


----------



## FraSokBUF (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,
keine Ahnung was der automatische Upload wirklich tut, aber bei mir werden Änderungen an den Charakteren überhaupt nur dann auf dem mybuffed-Profil angezeigt, wenn ich die Datei manuell uploade. Neuinstallation von Blasc / Addons etc. haben nichts geholfen.

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## anachron101 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe das funktioniert wenn ich hier reinschreibe: ich versuche jetzt seit cirka 2 Stunden ein Profilbild fuer meine mybuffed Seite
hochzuladen. Es hat 166kb, ist PNG format, sollte also funktionieren.

Bis auf einen rotierenden Kreis unter der Angabe des Dateipfads und den Buttons "Durchsuchen" und "Foto hochladen"
tut sich allerdings nichts. Ich habe das erst einmal eine halbe stunde, dann eine ganze stunde und schliesslich bin ich jetzt immer
noch dran das hochladen zu lassen....aber es ist nix

edit: hat funktioniert, never mind - anderer computer - und schon klappts


----------



## Jesse Custer (27. Juli 2009)

also bei funzt es so: ich starte RoM und spiele ganz normal und wenn ich dann aufhöre, bevor ich das spiel beende, starte ich BLASC. wenn das teil dann gestarted ist beende ich das spiel und dann werden die daten übertragen. dann dauerts noch ca. 10 min. und mein profil is aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (13. August 2009)

Ich habe vor paar wochen Server getranst und bei mir im Profil wird immer noch der alte Realm angezeigt, was kann ich machen? Ahja habe vorgestern Item der neuen Raid ini bekommen wurd auch noch net im Blog angezeigt!

- Addons sind auf neusten stand
- Neuste Blasc Version ist auch drauf
- Blasc zeigt Erfolgreichen Upload an

Hat sich erledigt habe es manuel upgeloadet

http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload ^^


----------



## TheRippchen (23. August 2009)

Habe jetzt auch mal den manuellen Upload versucht und bei mir kommt "parse error in line 1"
Habe es auch mit Blasc probiert,lädt zwar hoch,habe auch alle addons auf den neuesten stand gebracht sowieso 500g gefarmt und es ist immer noch nix - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Rat geben 

Edit: Hat sich grad erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vandea (18. September 2009)

hallo, hatte ja auch ne zeitlang das problem, das blasc mir die aktuellen daten meiner chars nicht angezeigt hatte... hab nu einfach im WTF-Ordner, im Unterordner "SavedVariables" die gespeicherten sachen von blasc gelöscht damit er das neu speichern kann, und siehe da, alle chars da, auf neustem stand und und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich war kurz vor dem verzweifeln^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. September 2009)

-----------gelöscht-----------


----------



## yhria (25. September 2009)

Hallo
Hab das ausprobiert und alles aus den ordner gelöscht.mich wieder in WOW eingelogt und er hat auch angezeigt das er die Charakterdaten überträgt, aber sie sind auch nach 5 std nicht in mein mybuffed profil drinne.auch ein manueller charakterupdate hat die daten nicht hochgeladen.Ich bin echt mit mein Latein am ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e-x-i (25. September 2009)

Also ich weiß nichtmehr weiter...

Bei mir funzt alles WOW-Char Upload, Spielzeiten etc. ABER meine ROM-Chars werden absolut nicht übernommen, egal was ich mach  es klappt nicht und das schon seit Monaten....


----------



## Farook (26. September 2009)

Meine Chars aktualisieren sich seit Dienstag schon wieder nicht mehr.

Zwar werden die Daten nach Beenden des Spiels zwar angeblich übertragen, aber hier auf der Profil-Seite ändert sich nichts.

Kann es sein, dass es seit dem neuen Patch vom Mittwoch noch Probleme gibt?


----------



## Heavenstorms (27. September 2009)

kann ich bestätigen...hab die selben probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



upload ..ob über blasc oder manuell ist erfolgreich...beim manuellen zeigts auch den richtigen level der jeweiligen chars an
nur im profil ist noch der stand vor dem patchday 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## e-x-i (30. September 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht.

Gibt es keinen Support hier? oder soll ich auch so nen Thread aufmachen "Hilllfe" ?!?!?


----------



## Jesse Custer (1. Oktober 2009)

also bei funktionierts immer, dauert zwar ab und an auch mal 2-3 tage aber meistens isses nach ein paar stunden aktualisiert.

Mein system wies auch mitm nachbarn klappt:

1. RoM starten
2. BLASC starten
3. BLASC auf neue version prüfen sprich ihn aktualisieren...er startet sich dann von selbst wieder
4. zocken, RoM beenden, BLASC beenden dann kommt die meldung dass die daten übertragen wurden.

WICHTIG: so funktionierts bei mir erst als ich zuerst RoM starte und dann BLASC und ich es auch dann wieder beende.


----------



## e-x-i (1. Oktober 2009)

@Jesse Custer:
Erstmal danke für die Antwort =)

Hab es so auch schon probiert, aber werde es nochmal testen. Weil bei mir erscheint auch nach Wochen nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abno (1. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Hinweise*
> 1. Prüft bitte nach, ob für BLASC 2 ein Update vorhanden ist. (Rechtsklick auf das BLASC-Symbol, Klick auf "Neue BLASC-Version suchen".
> 
> *F.A.Q.*
> ...



Zu den Hinweisen, ich habe gster erst neu Installiert.

zum Faq der Link geht nicht bzw ist falsch.

zu meinem Problem.

BLASC läuft überträgt auch Daten das einloggen klappt also auch

ABER meinen CHars werden auf meinem Profil einfach nicht angezeigt.

da steht immer nur:

*Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt.*

Du benötigst BLASC um deinem Profil einen Charakter zuzuordnen. Für nähere Informationen besuche das BLASC-2-FAQ.​• Zum manuellen Upload für deine "World of Warcraft"-Charaktere


please


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2009)

Wraíth schrieb:


> Zu den Hinweisen, ich habe gster erst neu Installiert.
> 
> zum Faq der Link geht nicht bzw ist falsch.
> 
> ...



Wie schon sehr sehr sehr oft erwähnt: Bitte bei solchen Anfragen UNBEDINGT einen Beispielcharakter + Servernamen angeben.


----------



## Abno (1. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie schon sehr sehr sehr oft erwähnt: Bitte bei solchen Anfragen UNBEDINGT einen Beispielcharakter + Servernamen angeben.



Wraíth - Mannortoh EU


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2009)

Wraíth schrieb:


> Wraíth - Mannortoh EU



Ist tatsächlich nicht da. 
Schau mal in die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVaribales\ im WoW-Ordner.
Stehen da keine Daten zu deinem Charakter und irgendwo etwas von "WAR" in der Datei, hast du den falschen Profiler installiert, weil die Pfadangaben in BLASC2 nicht stimmen.
In dem Fall deaktivierst du das Warhammer-Plugin in BLASC2, stellst unter Pfadangaben den richtigen WoW-Pfad ein, löchst das Addon BLASCProfiler aus \Interface\Addons und installierst dafür das hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## Abno (1. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist tatsächlich nicht da.
> Schau mal in die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua im Verzeichnis \WTF\Account\Dein_Accountname\SavedVaribales\ im WoW-Ordner.
> Stehen da keine Daten zu deinem Charakter und irgendwo etwas von "WAR" in der Datei, hast du den falschen Profiler installiert, weil die Pfadangaben in BLASC2 nicht stimmen.
> In dem Fall deaktivierst du das Warhammer-Plugin in BLASC2, stellst unter Pfadangaben den richtigen WoW-Pfad ein, löchst das Addon BLASCProfiler aus \Interface\Addons und installierst dafür das hier: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload



Da stehen die 1A daten meines WoW Chars drin Auszug:



> ["Mannoroth"] = {
> ["Wraíth"] = {
> ["ranged"] = {



P.S. habe die Datei mal manuell hochgeladen, das geht prüfen jetzt mal ob der Char geuptdatetd wird....


----------



## Abno (1. Oktober 2009)

Okay, habe es jetzt mehrmals Getestet und auch mehr als die 10 min Gewartet,
er aktualisiert meinen Char nicht.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2009)

Wraíth schrieb:


> Okay, habe es jetzt mehrmals Getestet und auch mehr als die 10 min Gewartet,
> er aktualisiert meinen Char nicht.



Ist das der falsche Char? http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4760490


----------



## Abno (1. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das der falsche Char? http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4760490


Nein das ist mein Mainchar und um den geht es hauptsächlich.

Der wird nicht geupdatet jetzt.

Lediglich der "erste" eintrag bei euch ist von mir weil ich ihn per Hand hochgeladen habe.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2009)

Wraíth schrieb:


> Nein das ist mein Mainchar und um den geht es hauptsächlich.
> 
> Der wird nicht geupdatet jetzt.
> 
> Lediglich der "erste" eintrag bei euch ist von mir weil ich ihn per Hand hochgeladen habe.



2 Dinge können hier passiert sein.

Fall 1. Du hast den Char manuell hochgeladen, hast danach versucht den nochmal über BLASC hochzuladen, aber nichts an dem Char verändert. Wenn keine Veränderung am Charakter statt fand dann wird das Update ignoriert.
Fall 2. BLASC läuft unter Vista, liegt in C:\Programme und hat keine Berechtigung zu senden - d.h. die Daten auch tatsächlich zu übermitteln. Diesen Fall gibt es aber leider nicht selbstständig als Fehlermeldung zurück.


----------



## Abno (1. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> 2 Dinge können hier passiert sein.
> 
> Fall 1. Du hast den Char manuell hochgeladen, hast danach versucht den nochmal über BLASC hochzuladen, aber nichts an dem Char verändert. Wenn keine Veränderung am Charakter statt fand dann wird das Update ignoriert.
> Fall 2. BLASC läuft unter Vista, liegt in C:\Programme und hat keine Berechtigung zu senden - d.h. die Daten auch tatsächlich zu übermitteln. Diesen Fall gibt es aber leider nicht selbstständig als Fehlermeldung zurück.



Ich möchte ja ungerne, das du graue Haare wegen mir bekommst, aber beides ist nicht der Fall.

Fall1: Ich habe natürlich Extra etwas verändert, sogar Sache ausgezogen und auf der bank verstaut.

Fall2: Blasc läuft auf meinem PC unter XP Pro SP3


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2009)

Wraíth schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja ungerne, das du graue Haare wegen mir bekommst, aber beides ist nicht der Fall.



Ein paar mehr oder weniger... *g*



> Fall1: Ich habe natürlich Extra etwas verändert, sogar Sache ausgezogen und auf der bank verstaut.
> Fall2: Blasc läuft auf meinem PC unter XP Pro SP3



Mh .. der manuelle Upload funktioniert ja offensichtlich - d.h. das Add-on lagert die Daten korrekt aus .. nur BLASC2 überträgt nichts und da komme ich grad nicht dahinter. Hast du unter umständen Lust noch einen "tieferen" Debug-Test zu fahren?


----------



## Abno (1. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh .. der manuelle Upload funktioniert ja offensichtlich - d.h. das Add-on lagert die Daten korrekt aus .. nur BLASC2 überträgt nichts und da komme ich grad nicht dahinter. Hast du unter umständen Lust noch einen "tieferen" Debug-Test zu fahren?


 Wärst du eine Frau würde ich jaaaaaaaaaaaa sofort schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber so....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach so was ich sagen wollte ^^ Der eine Char wird jetzt immer geupdatet, habe Blasc einmal neu installiert.
Dabei auch nix anders gemacht wie vorher, aber es geht jetzt.

*Tante Edith sagt:*

Ich habe es ebend nochmal ausprobiert, er updatet meinen Char,
aber er trägt die neue nicht mit ein.
Ich füge diese mal per Hand hinzu
und hoffe das du mir im laufe der Zeit weiterhelfen kannst.

*Nächster Nachtrag:*
Auch das manuelle Upload spinnt rum, konnte ich ebend noch bei Stormprayer einen Haken setzten um diesen meinen Chars hinzu zu fügen,
gibts es das Kästchen bei Balrôg nicht......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und nochmal ganz anders:*

Ich habe gerade gesehen, das er Balrôg meinem alten Buffed Profiel
zugeordnet hat. Ich sehe mal ob und wie ich das löschen kann.


Mööp jetzt ging es mit der Hexe Balrôg.
der Druide ging vorher auch ohne alles, aber der war ja auch neu ohne das Buffed ihn kannte und mein Main war vorher unter nen ganz anderen Namen mal hier.

Vielleicht daher die ganze Verwirrung.

Ich habe übrigens atm noch nichts gefunden meinen alten Acc zu löschen suche aber weiter ;-)

Nochmal ich:
Immer noch nix zum Thema Acc löschen ^^
schreib mir mal bitte wie und wo oder nen PM dann asge ich dir welcher Acc weg kann,
dieser hier logischer Weise NICHT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesse Custer (1. Oktober 2009)

bei mir steht auch *"es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt"* obwohl ich 2 habe aber momentan nur 1 regelmäßig spiele aber der eine den ich spiele ist unter meinem profilbild aufgeführt...is doch scheissegal ob er bei den Charaktern aufgeführt wird, hauptsache er is überhaupt da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2009)

Wraíth schrieb:


> Nochmal ich:
> Immer noch nix zum Thema Acc löschen ^^
> schreib mir mal bitte wie und wo oder nen PM dann asge ich dir welcher Acc weg kann,
> dieser hier logischer Weise NICHT
> ...



Es gibt dazu einen Link in den mybuffed-Einstellungen des Profils: "Abmelden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abno (1. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt dazu einen Link in den mybuffed-Einstellungen des Profils: "Abmelden"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So Löschung angefragt ^^ Also für meinen alten Account, keine Angst ich blei dir schon erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pelegorn (4. Oktober 2009)

Einer meiner Charaktere ist einem verkehrten User zugeordnet, der auch leider nicht mehr spielt

Name des Charakters: Ryoga
Realm: Perenolde

Name des Benutzers ist Nonmortem, der Charakter sollte aber eigendlich Pelegorn zugeordnet sein

Besteht die Möglichkeit, daß das vielleicht geändert werden könnte?


----------



## Cyrera (19. Oktober 2009)

Habn Prob :S Hab Blasc2 gedownloaded und des Programm funktioniert auch.. des einzige was nicht geht is, dass meine Chars auf meine mybuffed seite übertragen werden ôO
Hat das vllt was mit dem neuen battle.net acc zu tun?!?!
pls help 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Oktober 2009)

edit: hat sich erledigt, wiedergefunden


----------



## Appolyon984 (20. Oktober 2009)

Da ich kein eigenes Thema eröffnen will, stell ich meine Frage mal hier:

Ich habe die aktuellen Versionen von Blasc, Vista und RoM. Aus irgendeinem Grund werden die Daten allerdings nicht oder nicht vollständig übertragen. Wenn ich Blasc starte, kann ich unter der Reiterkarte "Plugin: Runes of Magic" meinen RoM-Account und den zugehörigen Char sehen. Dieser wird jedoch nicht in die Datenbank übertragen. Außerdem scheint die Spielzeiterfassung nicht richtig zu funktionieren. So habe ich zum Beispiel heute länger gespielt und auf meiner mybuffed-Seite konnte ich auch sehen, dass die Spielzeit länger wurde. Aber wenn ich die genaue Spielzeit sehen will, steht dort, dass ich die komplette Spielzeit im letzten Monat, Jahr, bzw. vollständig hatte, aber bei heute oder diese Woche steht "Nie gespielt".

Ich habe Blasc auch schon de- und neu installiert, beim zweiten Mal auch woanders als unter C:\Programme\. Was könnte ich noch versuchen?


----------



## Mooni29 (20. Oktober 2009)

sry fc habs woanders gepostet bin neu hier... sry nochmal


----------



## Mooni29 (23. Oktober 2009)

Vielen lieben dank das es so schnell ging, werde es jetzt nochmal versuchen...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooni29 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hey also bei mir tut sich gar nichts... leider... wie gesagt bin ja neu und meine charakterdaten stehn zwar im Blasc-startfesnter unter Runes aber net hier aufn Profil ausserdem stimmt die spielzeit gar nicht...

....habe alle addons gelöscht und trotzdem geht nichts..... HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEE........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....naja hoffe das Prob,. wird echt schnell gelöst....

Viele liebe grüße und toi toi toi das ihr das hinbekommt...Mooni29


----------



## Pharmakos (3. November 2009)

Blasc meldet mir immer den erfolgreichen upload meines Char, trotzdem erscheint in der Datenbank eine Fehlermeldung.

Charakter:  Pharmakos
http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/15559

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in /var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Char.php on line 13

Meine anderen Chars funktionieren perfekt. z.B. http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/19825

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir da helfen.


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (3. November 2009)

Und nochmal bitte für ganz blöde x):

Wie kann ich meinen bereits hochgeladenen Charackter in meine Signatur einfügen ?
Ich kapiers nicht... x(     (Also in meinem _my_buffed-Profil wird er schon angezeigt)

MFG


----------



## Shaktimaran (11. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Fall 2. BLASC läuft unter Vista, liegt in C:\Programme und hat keine Berechtigung zu senden - d.h. die Daten auch tatsächlich zu übermitteln. Diesen Fall gibt es aber leider nicht selbstständig als Fehlermeldung zurück.


Servus!

könntest Du das mal genauer erläutern, ich hab nämlich auf Win7 upgegradet und seitdem das Problem, dass nichts mehr upgedatet wird, weder per Blasc noch per manuellem Upload :-/


----------



## Graddler (22. Januar 2010)

Hallo, hier ist ein Greenhorn Buffed User,

ich spiele momentan RoM und möchte gerne mein Charakter unter mein Buffed Profil anzeigen.

Das erste Problem ist es, dass ich unter den Programm BLASC -> Plugin Runes of Magic -> kein Server und Charaktername angezeigt wird

Ich befinde mich gerade auf dem Server: Ionsai mit dem Charakter Erytheis.

Wenn ich BLASC -> Aktion gehe und RoM Daten übertrage, erhalte ich ein Hinweis, dass alle Daten erfolgreich übertragen wurden sind.. Aber welche Daten den? Wenn ich nicht einmal ein Account unter BLASC sehe (OMG)


----------



## Graddler (22. Januar 2010)

*push*


----------



## Graddler (25. Januar 2010)

So Leute, ich hoffe ihr könntet mir weiter helfen.

Ich kann endlich unter BLASC und unter RoM DB mein Charakter sehen ;D *freu*

Nun kommt der nächste Fehler..

Nach dem ich ein Monster in Runes of Magic getötet habe, möchte ich gerne den gedropten Gegenstand aufheben und dann erschein eine Fehlermeldung:

Fehlermeldung 1/1

call 's OnEvent, line: [string "?"]:633: attempt to concatenate global 'arg3' (a nil value)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe auf eine baldige Antwort!!


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2010)

Graddler schrieb:


> So Leute, ich hoffe ihr könntet mir weiter helfen.
> 
> Ich kann endlich unter BLASC und unter RoM DB mein Charakter sehen ;D *freu*
> 
> ...




Einfach mal die Datei BLASCloader.exe im BLASC-Verzeichnis ausführen - heute gab es nochmal einen Patch für das Profiler-Addon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graddler (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo ZAM,

vielen Dank für die Information.

Es hat wunderbar geklappt, danke schön!

Es wäre dennoch angebracht, eine zwischenmeldung zu schreiben. zB: Es ist in Arbeit oder wir kümmern uns bereits drum!

LG,

Graddler


----------



## XxRedDevilxX (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

es ist ja schön das meine Chara nun in der Datenbank verfügbar sind, 
nur verstehe ich nich warum sie nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet werden. *verwirrt guck*

Wär über ne Antwort bzw. Hilfe sehr dankbar... 

MfG


----------



## XxRedDevilxX (28. Januar 2010)

So, hier ich nochmal ^^

Charakter zuweisung funzt nun auch denke das es einfach etwas länger dauert ^^

Greatz


----------



## Sagmentus (29. Januar 2010)

Meine RoM Daten werden weder im Buffed-Profil noch in BLASC angezeigt!
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## XxRedDevilxX (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

hast Du BLASC richtig installiert und den RoM Pfad richtig angegeben???

Greatz..


----------



## Foxfire (6. Februar 2010)

Problem, unter World of Warcraft, alle änderungen werden übertragen nur die Rezepte nicht


----------



## Sinaida (21. Februar 2010)

*Wie kann ich meine Bankchars in der Datenbank dauerhaft löschen so dass sie auch nicht wieder angezeigt werden?*

In Blasc-Oberfläche sind bei Plugin -WOW nur meine 3 Hauptchars angehakt, alle Kleinen und kaum genutzten Charaktäre habe ich bei den Charaktereinstellungen manuell gelöscht. Trotzdem tauchen sie sofort wieder als öffentlich einsehbar auf, sobals ich mal mit einem davon eingeloggt war.
Wo kann ich dauerhaft ändern, dass wirklich nur meine 3 Hauptchars gepostet werden und nicht immer irgendwelche Kleinen?

Liebe Grüsse von Sina


----------



## Strickwolf (28. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch das Problem das meine Blasc Daten nicht auf meine Mybuffed Seiten kommen. Da steht zwar er würde die Daten übertragen, aber auf der Seite tut sich nichts. Meine neuen Charaktere sind noch immer nicht aufgeführt. Nur die Alten, die ich vor Jahren gespielt habe sind noch drin, aber auch die sind nicht aktuell. 
Ich habe die neueste Blasc Version unter Windows Vista und habe Blasc in der Firewall freigeschaltet. 
Auf der Webseite steht auch mein letztes Spieldatum, aber weder Charakteraktivitäten noch sonst etwas. 

Im Blasc Toll steht unter Freundesliste und Aktivitäten jeweils: Bitte log dich ein!
Aber ich bin bereits eingeloggt und wenn ich unter den Punkten auf registrierung klicke springt mich nur eine Fehlermeldung an: Sie müssen die Bedingungen akzeptieren
Dabei ist das Häkchen dafür aktiv. 

Habe auch im Spiel versucht die Charaktere einzelnd abzuwählen und wieder zu aktivieren, hat auch nichts gebracht. 
Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?
Ich habe die Hinweise in diesem Thread befolgt, aber finde es auch etwas umständlich das die noch nicht zusammengefasst und Sticky gemacht wurden. 

Das FAQ war nicht hilfreich.


----------



## Strickwolf (29. Mai 2010)

Ganz vergessen Beispielcharaktere sowie Sever: Server Kargath- Charaktere: Tamekatun, Schattenweib, Seismologe
Mit allen gespielt, bei allen das Inventar verändert, außerdem kam jedesmal die Meldung das Daten versandt wurden, aber im Buffed Profil steht nichts. 
Ist da etwas angekommen?


----------



## MorphoisII (8. Juni 2010)

Moin moin. Hab mir grad auch BLASC 3 runtergeladen und installiert.

Wenn ich nun das Blasc 3 Fenster öffne und dort auf Einstellungen dann auf RoM-Plugins, ist zwar bei "Runes of Magic Pfade" der richtige Speicherplatz angegeben aber wenn ich dann "Runes of Magic-Profiler" anklicke erscheinen dort keine Charaktere von mir.
Ich hab RoM schon beendet und neu gestartet, aber bisher taucht immernoch kein Char auf in der Liste.


----------



## Elessa84 (10. Juni 2010)

Uplade schon seid 3 tagen meine lua datein manuell und 
- Chars werden übertragen
- Chars werden aktualisiert

- Neue Chars werden nicht meinem Profil zugeschrieben

meldung beim uploade immer Parse Error line 1

ps Spiele WoW


----------



## Strickwolf (11. Juni 2010)

Also mein WoW Charakter Tamekatun wird jetzt übertragen, die anderen leider nicht. Als da wären: Kaltklinge auf der Hordenseite und Seimologe, Schattenweib auf der Allianzseite- Server Kargath


----------



## Ouzel (20. Juli 2010)

So...seit eben wollte ich eigentlich nach längerer WoW Pause wieder Blasc nutzen, das Programm scheint allerdings nicht richtig zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meines erachtens nach wurde alles richtig konfiguriert, der Acc zum übertragen wird allerdings nicht erkannt/ angezeigt (dennoch kommt jedesmal wenn WoW beendet wird die Meldung Daten wären erfolgreich übertragen worden)
Ich habe mehrmals rebootet, der Pc ist ganz frisch neu aufgesetzt...nun wüsste ich eigentlich nur noch gerne, ob es einen Trick gibt um es zum laufen zu bringen oder ich mich gedulden und auf ein Update warten soll.

P.s.: Die manuelle Übertragung über Buffed funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Boeller (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich scheine auch so meine Probleme mit BLASC 3 zu haben. 

Automatischer Upload läuft nicht, finde auch nirgends eine Anleitung oder nen Überblick über die nötigen Einstellungen. 

Wenn ich doppelt auf Blasc.exe klicke, dann öffnet sich das Fenster im Vollbild (über die Taskleiste) minimieren schließt das programm wieder ganz. Schließen allerdings auch. Kann das an meinem Wide-Screen Laptop liegen? (15,6"). 

Unter Blasc3 -> World of Warcraft Profiler -> Allgemein  steht ja Wähle die "WoW-Accounts, die deinem myBuffed-Profil zugeordnet werden sollen." Dort finden sich allerdings keine Accounts (es gibt auch keinen Aktualisieren-Button. Eigentlich laufen auf meinem Rechner sogar 2 WoW-Accounts (einer davon ein Probeaccount).

sind die Probleme bekannt? Kann mir jemand helfen?

Grüße

#Boeller






Aus irgend einem mir nicht bekannten Grund, hat der Autoblog meines Charakters jetzt geklappt und er wird jetzt auch automatisch aktualisiert. ich weiß nicht woran es lag, ob ich blasc 3 nebenbei laufen lassen musste oder ob das keinen einfluss hatte.


----------



## Aan'Khra (18. August 2010)

Boeller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dasselbe  hier, win7 64bit





help pls


----------



## Tarantulas (24. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich kann mich den Vorrednerns anschließen.

Nutze WoW Plugin und im Client wird kein Account angezeigt. Dementsprechend keine Möglichkeit auszuwählen.
Nach Beenden von WoW wird ein Upload versucht, der immer daneben geht.

Da ich AutoBlog aktiv habe, sieht es so aus, als würde der Fehler nach dem 22.08.2010 / 5:25 auftretten.

Wäre sehr Dankbar um eine reparierte Version.

Nutze Win7 64Bit / 12GB Ram / 2 x 1 T HDD

Für jeden Rad bin ich Dankbar.
PS gibt Logdatein vom Client, die man sich ansehen kann ?


----------



## Pontifexmax (24. August 2010)

Nun, ich habe alle Supporthinweise gelesen und bin als beruflicher PC-Spezialist auch durchaus in der Lage diverse BLASC Versionen korrekt zu installieren und zu konfigurieren und trotzdem habe ich seit geraumer Zeit (2 Monate) auf meinem Profil immer noch den alten Stand meiner RoM Chars. BLASC wird vor Start von RoM gestartet und teilt mir nach Beendigung von RoM mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit mit das alle meine geänderten Charakterwerte korrekt und erfolgreich übertragen wurden. In welches Datennirvana auch immer. Meine Chars werden in BLASC auch korrekt angezeigt was auf das Erkennen des korrekten Pfades hinweist.
Leider gibt es für RoM keine manuelle Möglichkeit Daten zu übertragen wie noch in WoW möglich. Es bleibt anzumerken das ich in RoM sehr oft innerhalb des Spieles Chars wechsele da ja 8 Slots pro Account und Server möglich sind.
Ich habe 3 Account wovon 2 maximal belegt sind. Der Dritte hat nur einen Char. Vielleicht liegt ja in der Wechselei das Problem mit der Datenübertragung.
Es werden auch nicht alle Chars erkannt, was lästig aber nicht wichtig ist. Vielmehr ist lästig das gar keine Daten auf meinem Profil ankommen obwohl der interne LogIn Test zum Profil von Buffed erfolgreich verläuft.
In der Hoffnung das die BLASC Programmierer das hier lesen, bitte ich um Implementierung der manuellen Uploadmöglichkeit pro Char oder kompakt als einzupflegende Datei durch den Nutzer wenn es denn so gar nicht klappen sollte mit der Datenübertragung.
Ich nutzte bisher WinXP und nun Win7.
Da sporadisch nach Neuinstallation von BLASC Daten übertragen wurden, kann es auch nicht an Firewalleinstellungen o.ä. liegen.
Ich habe allerdings keine Lust ständig BLASC zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren nur um einmal Daten übertragen zu können.
Ich bitte um Abhilfe.


----------



## Krixx (25. August 2010)

ich hab die gleichen probleme mit wow


----------



## Tarantulas (27. August 2010)

Da ich bisher immer noch nicht gehört habe, wie es weitergeht, habe ich noch bisschen gesucht.

1. die Datei in den SavedVariables wird ordentlich gespeichert. Manueller Update auf die Seiter funktioniert auch mit der Datei.
2. Ich habe sogar das Log von Blasc3 gefunden. Für alle, die es suchen, es steht im Profilverzeichnis\AppData\local\Blasc3\ (AppData ist ein versteckter Ordner).

Was ich im Log gefunden habe, macht mich jedoch sehr stutzig.

2010-08-27 16:53:19,062 [3] ERROR Blasc.Network.WebStreamUploader [(null)] - Error uploading file. Reason: Ausnahmefehler während einer WebClient-Anforderung.
2010-08-27 16:53:19,108 [3] ERROR Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin [(null)] - [BlascProfiler] Error. Reason: Ausnahmefehler während einer WebClient-Anforderung.
System.Net.WebException: Ausnahmefehler während einer WebClient-Anforderung. ---> *System.InvalidOperationException: Der angeforderte FTP-Befehl wird nicht unterstützt, wenn ein HTTP-Proxy verwendet wird.*
 bei System.Net.FtpWebRequest.GetHttpWebRequest()
 bei System.Net.FtpWebRequest.BeginGetRequestStream(AsyncCallback callback, Object state)
 bei System.Net.WebClient.UploadBits(WebRequest request, Stream readStream, Byte[] buffer, Byte[] header, Byte[] footer, CompletionDelegate completionDelegate, AsyncOperation asyncOp)
 bei System.Net.WebClient.UploadDataAsync(Uri address, String method, Byte[] data, Object userToken)
 --- Ende der internen Ausnahmestapelüberwachung ---

Ich habe es mit und ohne Proxy-Einstellungen getestet. Der Fehler ist immer der gleiche. Was mich definitiv irriert ist, das die Meldung auch kommt, wenn man ohne Proxy es versucht.

Ich weiß leider nicht, ob man das Loglevel erhöhen kann, um noch mehr informationen zu erhalten. Jedenfalls ist der Client nicht zu gebrauchen so.

Bitte prüft das nochmal, da ist etwas faul im Client.


----------



## Krixx (2. September 2010)

Vielleicht sollte sich mal jemand von Buffed dazu äussern, ob diese Software überhaupt noch betreut bzw. gewartet wird. - Support kann man das hier ja nun wirklich nicht nennen, wenn die User andauernd die gleichen Fehler posten und keine Antwort von einem entwickler kommt.
Ist echt schade drum !

lg, Chris


----------



## Firstfloyd (4. September 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Auto-Upload und auch manuell klappt super. Nur wird seid einigen tagen der AUTO-BLOG nicht aktuallisiert obwohl alle Einstellungen stimmen. Woran liegt das?? Danke




Alle Müll, seit tagen hat mein Char den Realm gewechselt seit Monaten die Rasse, Blasc2 rauf und runter Blasc3 rauf und runter alles dreck nix geht. ich werde den Mist löschen.


----------



## Taxusium (21. September 2010)

läuft


----------



## Tarantulas (4. Oktober 2010)

Nach wie vor habe ich keine Lösung für den BLASC 3 Client für mein Problem.
Siehe letztes Post von mir.

Weder Entwickler noch Support hat sich mal gemeldet.
Und seit mehren Wochen.

Entweder wollen oder können Sie mein Problem nicht Lösen.

Für mich ich das kein Support. Das kommt eher einen Katastrophe nahe.

Ich persönlich glaube nicht mehr, das mein Problem gefixt wird.

Also Support / Entwicklung setzen 6. Schade drum.


----------



## Astorics (14. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin 

Ich habe da jetzt auch mal en kleines Problem mit Blasc3. Ich kann mich zwar einloggen, aber wenn ich denn meine Chars übertragen will, wird mir keiner meiner Chars in der Liste von Blasc3 angezeigt.

Könnte ich da eventuell Hilfe bekommen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Oktober 2010)

Tarantulas schrieb:


> Da ich bisher immer noch nicht gehört habe, wie es weitergeht, habe ich noch bisschen gesucht.
> 
> 1. die Datei in den SavedVariables wird ordentlich gespeichert. Manueller Update auf die Seiter funktioniert auch mit der Datei.
> 2. Ich habe sogar das Log von Blasc3 gefunden. Für alle, die es suchen, es steht im Profilverzeichnis\AppData\local\Blasc3\ (AppData ist ein versteckter Ordner).
> ...



Hast du eventuell irgendwo in den Interneteinstellungen deines Browsers irgendwelche Proxy-Einstellungen?


----------



## Tarantulas (3. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell irgendwo in den Interneteinstellungen deines Browsers irgendwelche Proxy-Einstellungen?



Vor dem Update von BLASC habe ich nirgends einen Eintrag jemals drin gehabt zum Proxy.

Dann habe ich den Fehler gehabt, der übrigends mehre Wochen vorhanden ist.

Nachdem ich den Fehler gesehen habe, habe ich eine neuinstallation des Blasc-Clients, mit und ohne Proxy Einträge sowohl im Browser als auch im BLASC-Client es versucht.

Keine diese Änderungen hat zum erfolg geführt.

Stattdessen glaube ich eher, das als Proxy eine uninitialiserte Variable den Auslöser gibt. Davon mal abgesehen, daß sich die Fehlermeldung nicht verändert und im Client nutzen eines Proxys vorgesehen ist.
Wenn also eine Funktion die Proxyverwendung nicht erlaubt, so muss ich eindeutig sagen, daß hier wohl jemand verschlafen hat das zu testen und die Funktion zu ersetzen mit einer Funktion, die Proxy erlaubt.

Da es aber hier offensichtlich nicht so wirklich intresse hat an einer Lösung, werde ich wohl BLASC von meinem Rechner verbannen für immer, wie auch die Zeitung, die ich bisher gekauft hatte.

Denn zu dem Support einer Software gehört eben mehr Hilfe anstatt Wochenlang, nee eher Monatelang nichts zu unternehmen.
Wenn jemand zu dem Problem fragen gehabt hätte, wäre ich bereits angeschrieben worden, oder hier im Forum wäre eine Antwort erstellt worden.

Traurig kann man das bereits nicht mehr bezeichnen. Ihr solltet die Finger weg lassen vom Programmieren bzw. euch trennen von der Entwicklerfirma.

Ich bin über das Reaktionsverhalten, sowie der Qualität der Software mehr als enttäuscht.

Der Fehler ist am 22.08.2010 das erstmal aufgetreten. Sind also schon mehr wie 8 Wochen ohne funktionierende Software. Jedes IT Unternehmen hätte bei einer solchen Leistung Pleite gemacht.

Sind wohl nur Hobbyprogrammierer am werk.

Im übrigen, hätte sich Deine Frage nicht ergeben, wenn Du die beiden anderen Einträge Dir vorher angesehen hättest.

Siehe #317 und #320 in diesem Forum, ebenfalls von mir.


So genung jetzt, ich habe die schnautze gestrichen voll von der Leistung.


----------



## wowzocker96 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich würde gerne meinen Benutzernamen ändern. Wie geht das?


----------



## QUANTUM OF SOLACE (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo BLASC-TEAM,

wird BLASC noch gewartet? Ich habe mir Blasc 3 installiert und weiß nicht, wie man einstellt, dass Charaktere in eure Datenbank geladen werden.

MfG


----------



## dasmarek (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo hab BLASC3 und meine car werden nicht geladen zu dem hatte ich nach der instalation kein neues addon im spiel


----------



## ZAM (4. Februar 2011)

dasmarek schrieb:


> Hallo hab BLASC3 und meine car werden nicht geladen zu dem hatte ich nach der instalation kein neues addon im spiel



Wie schon sehr sehr oft erwähnt: Ohne Angabe von Spiel, Charakternamen und Server, auf dem die sich befinden, können wir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Farook (9. Februar 2011)

Ich schaffe es leider auch nicht, mittels Blasc3 meine Charaktere erfolgreich hochzuladen (manueller Upload funktioniert einwandfrei).

Ich bin den Anweisungen soweit gefolgt. Der angegebene Pfad zu WoW passt (wurde automatisch erkannt), und in den Profiler-Einstellungen ist mein Accountname aktiviert.

Dennoch aktualisieren sich die Daten nicht.



> Wie schon sehr sehr oft erwähnt: Ohne Angabe von Spiel, Charakternamen und Server, auf dem die sich befinden, können wir nicht weiterhelfen.



WoW > Farook > Kult der Verdammten (um die anderen Chars gehts erstmal nicht, hab ich seit Cataclysm-Release nicht mehr gespielt)


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2011)

Farook schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es leider auch nicht, mittels Blasc3 meine Charaktere erfolgreich hochzuladen (manueller Upload funktioniert einwandfrei).
> 
> Ich bin den Anweisungen soweit gefolgt. Der angegebene Pfad zu WoW passt (wurde automatisch erkannt), und in den Profiler-Einstellungen ist mein Accountname aktiviert.
> 
> ...



9.2.2011 08:15:02
http://wowdata.buffed.de/char/view/4904129


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. Februar 2011)

Das war vermutlich ein manueller Upload. Oder seht ihr da genaueres?


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mal die Einzelschritte für die BLASC3-Einrichtung hier zusammengefasst:
http://blasc3.buffed.de/help/howto

(Auch über die Download-Seite http://get.blasc.de bzw. http://www.buffed.de/BLASC-3/ zu erreichen)


----------



## Sluggy (29. März 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team,

hab ein Problem mit Zuordnung eines Chars zu meinem Account.
Es betrifft: Thoralina auf dem Server Khaz'goroth.

Thoralina ersetzt die gelöschte Rilanja von Nefarian.

Ich seh sie zwar, wenn ich nach ihr suche, aber in meiner Charübersicht befindet sie sich nicht.
Vielleicht könnt ihr helfen.

Danke
Sluggy


----------



## ren111 (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe auch ein kleines Problem.

Jedesmal wenn ich meine Charaktere hochladen will kommt:

"Die hochgeladene Datei ist zu groß"

mit einem anderen Account ging es aber.
Habt ihr ne Idee woran es liegen kann???


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Mai 2011)

Upload via Blasc oder via Webseite? Wie groß ist die LUA-Datei denn?


----------



## Königssohn (14. Mai 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie schon sehr sehr oft erwähnt: Ohne Angabe von Spiel, Charakternamen und Server, auf dem die sich befinden, können wir nicht weiterhelfen.



WOW > Char: Königssohn > Server: Nazjatar


kann ja nicht richtig sein, dass das bei so vielen nicht geht


P.S.: Ich habe es genau so gemacht wie auf den Screens, aber egal ob manuelle oder automatische auswahl des pfades zum wow ordner wird nie ein account angezeigt.


----------



## Ddaannii (14. Juni 2011)

ren111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch ein kleines Problem.
> 
> ...




Dieses Problem habe ich seit heute auch


WOW Char: Alyss Server: Durotan


----------



## Deallor (3. Mai 2012)

Ich habe auch das Problem, auch 2012 noch :-) allerdings mit BLASC3 und Runes of Magic
Es wird immer angezeigt "Übertragung der Daten erfolgreich" aber in der Datenbank finde ich meine beiden Chars nicht.

Für RoM gibt es keine manuelle Möglichkeit?


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2012)

Hättest du ein Logfile von BLASC3, was man sich ansehen könnte?


----------



## Deallor (3. Mai 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hättest du ein Logfile von BLASC3, was man sich ansehen könnte?



...AppData/Local/BLASC3/log.txt :



> 2012-05-02 18:31:28,577 [3] ERROR Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection [(null)] - HtmlPage Request/Response error. Reason: Der Remotename konnte nicht aufgelöst werden: 'blasc3.buffed.de'
> System.Net.WebException: Der Remotename konnte nicht aufgelöst werden: 'blasc3.buffed.de'
> bei System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
> bei Program.Blasc3.Blasc3ServerConnection.SendWebRequest(String url)
> ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2012)

Hmm, könnte es sein, dass deine Firewall da was blockt? Hast du die Blasc3.Program.exe (oder wie genau sie heißt) mal explizit erlaubt.


----------



## Deallor (3. Mai 2012)

Jo. Die .exe Datei habe ich zugelassen!
Meine Spielzeiten werden auch übertragen, nur die Char-Daten nicht.


----------



## Kameramann (4. Mai 2012)

Willkommen im Club. Gewöhn dich einfach dran das sie keine Ahnung haben warum und wieso und es auch jahrelang niemanden interessiert


----------



## Deallor (4. Mai 2012)

Joa, so sieht's wohl aus... schade eigentlich..
Ist völlig bescheuert, weil in der Datenbank ist jemand aus meiner Gilde, der aber schon ewig nicht mehr ingame war.. 
Ich, als "Gildenchef" nicht, das nervt mich irgendwie... muss man also wegen unausgereifter Software und mangelndem Interesse seine Gilde von einem chronischen Offliner repräsentieren lassen... Bekloppt... 

Wenn man so stümperhaft ne Software programmiert, sollte man sie nicht veröffentlichen, solange sie nicht funktioniert... es bringt ja nichts, mit so einem Schrott zeigen zu wollen, wie toll man ist, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Kameramann (5. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube schon das sie funktioniert (hat) als sie 2002 mal veröffentlicht wurde und sich niemand mehr mit beschäftigt hat. Ich hab jedenfalls hier nur ausflüchte gelesen, User ist selbst Schuld und macht die Fehler etc. Wenn dann logs gesendet werden dann kommt keinerlei Antwort mehr. Scheint also machenschaft zu sein. Ich bin mittlerweile zur Konkurrenz, Abo ist ebenfalls gekündigt nachdem ich dort auch auf die Nase gefallen bin


----------



## Deallor (5. Mai 2012)

wer auch immer die konkurrenz ist... der plan hört sich gut an :-)
Leider ist hier die datenbank der quests (zumindest von Runes of Magic) besser, bzw es gibt mehr kommentare mit hilfreichen hinweisen..


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2012)

Deallor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man so stümperhaft ne Software programmiert, sollte man sie nicht veröffentlichen, solange sie nicht funktioniert... es bringt ja nichts, mit so einem Schrott zeigen zu wollen, wie toll man ist, oder sehe ich das falsch?



Seit ihr eigentlich blind oder blöd? Lest doch einfach mal was in dem Log steht!


----------



## Deallor (6. Mai 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Seit ihr eigentlich blind oder blöd?



Vielleicht gibt es noch Alternativen zu blöd??? Wie zum Beispiel, du liest etwas und verstehst es nicht?!?! Wie in diesem akuten Fall, und erklärt hat es mir noch immer keiner.
Ich würde mich wohl kaum an ein Forum wenden, dass unter anderem für solche Probleme da ist, wenn ich dazu in der Lage wäre, das Problem alleine zu lösen. Wenn man aber nur blöde Antworten bekommt, aber keine, die einem weiterhilft, frustriert das schon. 
Ich bin einfach nur ein Benutzer von Software usw. wenn diese funktioniert, komme ich sehr gut damit zurecht, wenn es aber Probleme gibt, reicht meine Kompetenz meistens nicht aus!! Das hat nichts mit Blödheit und Blindheit zu tun!! 
Und nochmal; Was macht man, wenn man selber ein Problem nicht lösen kann und nirgendwo eine Lösung findet (Google)??? - Man fragt nach Hilfe!!! 


Ich hoffe, ich habe dir die Situation so erklärt, dass sie auch einer wie du, Schrottinator, versteht!

Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Informatikern und Computerspezialisten!! Ich wette, du bist in meinen Fachbereichen genau so ne blinde, blöde Flasche, wie ich auf deinem :-)


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2012)

Das heißt also, wenn ich in deinem Fachbereich von dir keine Antwort innerhalb der nächsten 5 Minuten nach Stellen jener bekomme, welche mich zufrieden stellt, darf ich dich beleidigen?
Wenn man etwas nicht versteht ist das eine Sache, aber wenn man meint, deswegen gleich andere beledigen zu müssen, geht mir das Messer im Sack auf.

Zum Logfile: Aus dem Logfile kann man auf schnelle 2 Dinge herausnehmen: 

- Das Tool kann die Adresse blasc3.buffed.de nicht auflösen/übersetzten (findet unter der Addresse nichts)
- Die Verbindung zum Server wurde von Seiten des Hosts (das bist du) gekappt/geblockt

Die Addresse ist auf jedenfall mittels ping zu erreichen (kannst auch ie Addresse in den Browser eingeben).
Die Frage ist also, was es mit der Blockade auf sich hat. Da liegt der Verdacht mit der Firewall nahe.
Ich verwende BLASC nicht (spiele keine MMOs), weswegen ich dir auch keinen Tipp geben kann zur Konfiguration. Ich habe aber hin und wieder das Problem, dass bei mir Anwendungen sich gegenseitig blockieren, weil beide den selben Port verwenden wollen, und das zuerst gestartete Programm ihn nicht freigeben will. Da könnte man noch was probieren.

Falls hier keiner Antwortet, der es besser weiß, kann man ja auch mal ne Email schreiben.


----------



## Deallor (6. Mai 2012)

Ist ja jetzt auch egal..... ich habs runtergeworfen und werde es nicht mehr benutzen....

ist eh Spielerei und auch völlig egal!


----------



## Kameramann (6. Mai 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das heißt also, wenn ich in deinem Fachbereich von dir keine Antwort innerhalb der nächsten 5 Minuten nach Stellen jener bekomme, welche mich zufrieden stellt, darf ich dich beleidigen?
> Wenn man etwas nicht versteht ist das eine Sache, aber wenn man meint, deswegen gleich andere beledigen zu müssen, geht mir das Messer im Sack auf.



Was hat das mit 5 Minuten zu tun. Mach bitte einfach mal vor dem dünnschiss schreiben deine Augen auf dann würdest du erkennen das es nicht 5 Minuten sondern 5 Werktage ! gewesen sind. Aber scheint sinnlos mit jemanden von deinem Kaliber hier zu diskutieren. Gibt ja zum Glück die Ignore funktion


----------



## Kameramann (29. November 2012)

6 Monate später und nix hat sich verändert *lol* klasse echt


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (3. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie scheint Blasc 3 fast tot zu sein. Meine Charactere werden auch seit Ende Oktober nicht mehr übertragen und ständig im Spiel Fehlermeldungen.
 Schade, fand es immer nett eine Liste meine Chars hier zu haben. Lasse es halt oben bis es wieder geht....


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Dezember 2013)

Welches OS? Wohin ist WoW installiert? BLASC auch aktuell? Welche Chars betrifft es? Welche Fehlermeldung? Was sagt das Blasc-Logfile?


----------



## Gwyddyn (14. Februar 2016)

Seit 06.12.15 aktualisiert sich bei mir nichts mehr auf der Buffed-Seite (Chars, Autoblog). Blasc ist als Addon aktiv und erzählt mir auch, dass neue Daten hochgeladen werden, Updates sind auf automatisch einspielen. Am Rechner (Win7) wurde nichts grundlegend geändert, nur Updates eingespielt. Wenn ich auf meine myBuffed-Seite gehe, gibt es ohne Login eine Fehlermeldung, danach alles gut: Buffed meldet "zuletzt aktiv" korrekt, es gibt nur keine Neuigkeiten mehr zu meinen Chars bzw. im Autoblog, ein Char hängt beispielsweise sechs Level unter seinem tatsächlichen Stand.

Wow liegt bei mir auf Partition E, .lua und .toc sind vom Stand 04.10.15, der letzte Fehler-Eintrag im log-File stammt vom 24.01.13.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2016)

Sollte wieder gehen.


----------



## Gwyddyn (2. März 2016)

Sollte wieder gehen.

Gestern Abend nach Zwangspause wieder gespielt, bislang kein Update im Autoblog. Scheint also noch nicht wieder zu gehen.


----------



## ZAM (2. März 2016)

Kannst du mir deine BLASCProfiler.lua (aus dem \WTF\Account\Dein_AccountNAme\SavedVariables\ Ordner bitte an support@buffed.de schicken und in der Mail einen Link auf diesen Thread hier einfügen? 

 

Dann kann ich mir das anschauen.


----------



## Gwyddyn (4. März 2016)

Danke, Mail ist raus.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2016)

Re,

ich hatte jetzt die Gelegenheit das zu analysieren.

Das ist ein merkwürdiges Problem. BLASC3 hängt eine Account-Erkennung an das LUA-File beim Upload an, die Daten scheinen aber zu fehlen.
Passt der buffed-Login in BLASC 3? Wird das Spiel im Plugin auch korrekt erkannt?


----------



## Gwyddyn (10. März 2016)

Das ist ein merkwürdiges Problem. BLASC3 hängt eine Account-Erkennung an das LUA-File beim Upload an, die Daten scheinen aber zu fehlen.
Passt der buffed-Login in BLASC 3? Wird das Spiel im Plugin auch korrekt erkannt?

Danke fürs Kümmern. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du meinst. Jedenfalls kann ich unten in der Task-Leiste durch Klick auf das Blasc-Symbol und dessen Menü WoW starten. Im Profiler ist mein Profil drin, WoW Pfade stimmen auch. Und wenn ich auf "MyBuffed-Profil öffnen" klicke, landet der Browser in meinem Profil hier auf der Website. Oder meintest du noch etwas ganz anderes?

Bin jetzt gerade nach dem Spielen rein "zuletzt aktiv vor vier Minuten". Nur im Autoblog passiert nichts.


----------



## ZAM (10. März 2016)

Ich meine den Login in BLASC3 (Login im oberen Rand von BLASC3), wo du dich mit deinen Community-Daten von hier einloggst.


----------



## Gwyddyn (10. März 2016)

Falls du das Menü ganz oben links meinst (Blasc - Tools - Hilfe) - hier steht unter Blasc Logout, ich werde mit weiter unten mit meinem Nick begrüßt und meine Freundesliste wird angezeigt. Insofern bin ich ständig eingeloggt.


----------



## Gwyddyn (10. März 2016)

Hab mich aus- und wieder eingeloggt. Kein Problem. Unter "Aktivitäten" und "Forenticker" steht allerdings "Keine Daten gefunden". Alles andere passt.


----------



## Gwyddyn (14. April 2016)

Heute mal wieder nachgeschaut. Meine Chars hier sind aktuell, nur das Autoblog funktioniert weiterhin nicht. Schade, dass das nicht klappt, fand ich immer schön, wenn ich dort nachschauen konnte und als Datenbasis für mein offizielles Blog nutzen konnte mit Links zu buffed.


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. September 2016)

Hi Zam,

hier mal ne aktuelle Fehlermeldung, warum ich keine Daten mehr hochladen kann:


```
2016-09-02 20:04:24,788 [1] ERROR Blasc.Network.WebStreamUploader [(null)] - Error uploading file. Reason: The remote name could not be resolved: 'ftp.buffed.de'
2016-09-02 20:04:24,830 [1] ERROR Plugin.WoW.Profiler.WoWProfilerPlugin [(null)] - [BlascProfiler] Error. Reason: The remote name could not be resolved: 'ftp.buffed.de'
System.Net.WebException: The remote name could not be resolved: 'ftp.buffed.de'
   at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.CheckError()
   at System.Net.FtpWebRequest.EndGetResponse(IAsyncResult asyncResult)
   at System.Net.WebClient.GetWebResponse(WebRequest request, IAsyncResult result)
   at System.Net.WebClient.DownloadBitsResponseCallback(IAsyncResult result)
2016-09-02 20:04:24,836 [1] ERROR Blasc.Network.WebStreamUploader [(null)] - Error uploading file. Reason: The remote name could not be resolved: 'ftp.buffed.de'
```


----------



## ZAM (5. September 2016)

Danke. Sollte wieder gehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2016)

Ja, geht wieder und Autoblog geht auch 

 

Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal die LUA-Fehlermeldung von BLASC kopieren und Posten.....


----------



## ZAM (6. September 2016)

Ja, geht wieder und Autoblog geht auch 

 

Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal die LUA-Fehlermeldung von BLASC kopieren und Posten.....

 

Ja, bitte. Ich hatte BLASC eigentlich schon angepasst, aber der Profiler hat so viele LUA-Funktionen, dass ich nicht jedes mögliche Event testen konnte, ob die Funktionen noch verfügbar sind. Es gab wieder einige Streichungen oder viel mehr Funktions-Anpassungen in deren LUA-Konstrukt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. September 2016)

Das hier bekomme ich, wenn ich einen dieser Elite (Mobs mit Stern auf der Karte) Loote:


```
Date: 2016-09-06 19:40:35
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 1361:
   attempt to index local 'iconName' (a number value)
Debug:
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1361: ?()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:2077: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
Locals:
self = BLASCFrame {
 0 = <userdata>
}
action = "NPC3"
target = "97388"
loot = <table> {
 curr = <table> {
 }
 diff = 0
 drop = <table> {
 }
}
numloot = 1
i = nil
multiloot = <table> {
}
(for index) = 1
(for limit) = 1
(for step) = 1
i = 1
iconName = 801132
currencyName = "Blindes Auge"
currencyQuantity = 194
_ = 1
_ = false
(*temporary) = 1
(*temporary) = 801132
(*temporary) = false
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "Item"
(*temporary) = "^Item"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "0"
(*temporary) = "97388"
(*temporary) = "attempt to index local 'iconName' (a number value)"
GetNumLootItems = <function> defined =[C]:-1
GetLootSlotType = <function> defined =[C]:-1
GetLootSlotLink = <function> defined =[C]:-1
SetMapToCurrentZone = <function> defined =[C]:-1
GetRealZoneText = <function> defined =[C]:-1
tonumber = <function> defined =[C]:-1
UnitName = <function> defined =[C]:-1
CheckInteractDistance = <function> defined =[C]:-1
UnitIsPlayer = <function> defined =[C]:-1
UnitRace = <function> defined =[C]:-1
UnitPlayerControlled = <function> defined =[C]:-1
GetLootSourceInfo = <function> defined =[C]:-1
GetLootSlotInfo = <function> defined =[C]:-1

AddOns:
  Swatter, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AckisRecipeList, v7.0.3.7
  Altoholic, vr171
  AucAdvanced, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AucFilterBasic, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AucFilterOutlier, v7.0.5664.5459(7.0/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v7.0.5664.5585(7.0/embedded)
  AucScanData, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AucStatHistogram, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AucStatiLevel, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AucStatPurchased, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AucStatSales, v7.0.5664.5598(7.0/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AucStatStdDev, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v7.0.5664.5613(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v7.0.5664.5575(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v7.0.5664.5653(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v7.0.5664.5599(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v7.0.5664.5587(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v7.0.5664.5629(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v7.0.5664.5576(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v7.0.5664.5651(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v7.0.5664.5633(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v7.0.5664.5631(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v7.0.5664.5588(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v7.0.5664.4979(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v7.0.5664.5347(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v7.0.5664.5657(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v7.0.5664.5654(7.0/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v7.0.5664.4828(7.0/embedded)
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
  BeanCounter, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  BLASCProfiler, v7.0.1
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.406(/embedded)
  DataStore, vr59
  DataStoreAchievements, vr42
  DataStoreAgenda, vr23
  DataStoreAuctions, v6.0.001
  DataStoreCharacters, vr36
  DataStoreContainers, vr53
  DataStoreCrafts, vr73
  DataStoreCurrencies, vr31
  DataStoreGarrisons, vr16
  DataStoreInventory, vr46
  DataStoreMails, vr46
  DataStorePets, vr39
  DataStoreQuests, vr36
  DataStoreReputations, vr37
  DataStoreSpells, vr27
  DataStoreStats, vr26
  DataStoreTalents, vr54
  DBMCore, v
  DBMDefaultSkin, v
  DBMStatusBarTimers, v
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.409(/embedded)
  MapCoords, v0.22
  MasterPlan, v0.101
  MasterPlanA, vA
  Postal, vv3.5.8
  SilverDragon, vv3.2.6
  Skada, v1.5-8
  SlideBar, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  Storyline, v1.4
  Stubby, v7.0.5664 (TasmanianThylacine)
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.405(/embedded)
  WIM, v3.7.9
  WorldQuestTracker, v
  WoWDBProfiler, v
  XLoot, v7.0-7
  XLootFrame, v7.0-7
  XLootGroup, v7.0-7
  XLootMaster, v7.0-7
  XLootMonitor, v7.0-7
  XToLevel, v7.0.3_46
  BlizRuntimeLib_deDE v7.0.3.70000 <none>
  (ck=a62)
```


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2016)

Danke - Ist fixed in Version 7.0.2


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. September 2016)

Und das nächste Problem....
 

```
2016-09-08 19:18:57,942 [1] ERROR Program.Blasc3.FormUpdater [(null)] - Application update failed. Reason: MD5 for file 'BLASCProfiler.lua' doesn't match.
```
Ich hab dann die temp-Dateien selbst renamed 

WoW ist unter c:\blizzard\ installiert, auch ein Launch von BLASC als Admin half nicht.

OS: Win 10 Pro


----------

